#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-08
<fvahid> dostan man vaghti squid 3 ro compile mikonam in warning ro mide :
<fvahid>  Linux Transparent Proxy support WILL NOT be enabled
<fvahid> ba inke man --enable-linux-netfilter ro to config mizanam
<fvahid> dostan man vaghti squid 3 ro compile mikonam in warning ro mide :
<fvahid>  Linux Transparent Proxy support WILL NOT be enabled
<fvahid> ba inke man --enable-linux-netfilter ro to config mizanam
<fvahid> everplays: ping
<everplays> salaam fvahid
<fvahid> everplays: saalam haji :)
<fvahid> everplays: aga garaz az mozahemat ye soal dashtam
<everplays> fvahid, age balad basham, hatman :)
<fvahid> everplays: toye server dhcp ip_forwarding ro enable kardam, mikham ba iptables halesh konam
<fvahid> everplays: 1 iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 255.255.255.255 -p udp --dport 67 -j ACCEPT
<fvahid> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 67 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.30.3:67
<fvahid> everplays: in kar dorste?
<fvahid> everplays: emtehanesh nakardam chon server hasase, mikham motmaen basham doroste
<fvahid> everplays: injoori fek konam packet haye dhcp ham forward nashe, mikham hamin server be dhcp query javab bede
<everplays> fvahid, dude man kheyli iptables balad nistam, chon aslan ba network ziad saro kalle nemizanam, vali fekr konam too 192.168.30.3:67 port lazem nabashe, chon dari dport ro set mikoni dige
<fvahid> everplays: khob bayad begam koja forward kone, toye che porti
<fvahid> everplays: mamnoon beharhal
<fvahid> everplays: server testi nist vase hamin yekam molahezeh mikoam :)
<everplays> fvahid, dude in chiza ro bayad az bax-e sysadmin beporsi, mesle bmoqimi ya irix
<everplays> man maximum kari ke kardam vase in boode ke http request-a ro per ip limit kardam ke jelo ddos ro begiram
<everplays> kholase developer jama@ too kar-e sysadmin jama@ dekhalat nemikone :)
<fvahid> everplays: :)
 * fvahid everplays ro gabool dare
 * everplays mokhlese fvahid ham hast, vali khodesham khodesh ro ghabool nadare :)
<fvahid> everplays: ma bishtar mokhlesim haji
<dfgdfrttebbnku> سلام ؛ کسی میدونه چطور میشه از کپی سیدی اوبنتو لایو کهخ تو هار هستش یک فایل ایزو قایل بوت درست کرد ؟
<dfgdfrttebbnku> تو نت با mkisofs فقط یک نوع دستور میشه پیدا کرد که اونم نمیتونه درشت کنه
<dfgdfrttebbnku> اگه کسی میتونه لطفا راهنماهیی کنه ممنون میشم
<mahdiyeh> سلام به همه
<mahdiyeh> چطوری توی اوبونتو میشه میکروفن رو نصب کرد؟
 * dark-sun be hame salam mikone
<dark-sun> دوستان کسی می‌دونه چطوری می‌تونم عدد مربوط به ترتیب بود دیمون‌ها رو توی توزیع‌های دبیان-بیس پیدا کنم؟
<Omid> salam
<Omid> bache ha kasi video player khub soragh nadare be joz vlc?
<Nu^253r> mplayer
<Nu^253r> kaffeine
<dark-sun> vlc
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> totem
<dark-sun> xine
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> !ping shut up
<dark-sun> lubotu3: like that one?
<Nu^253r> !ping dark-sun
<Nu^253r> *lubotu3* Sorry, I don't know anything about 'ping dark-sun'
<Nu^253r> :D
<dark-sun> Nu^253r: ping~! khodet
<dark-sun> :D
<saeid> سلام
<saeid> من یک سوال دارم !
<Nu^253r> salam saeid
<Nu^253r> soaleto bepors
<saeid> ممنون
<Nu^253r> age kasi balad bood komaket mikone
<saeid> من اول ویندوز اکس پس نصب کردم بعدش لینوکس ده ده نصب کردم
<Nu^253r> ubuntu 10.10
<saeid> اما الان تو قسمت بوت هم لینوکس هست و هم اکس وی
<Nu^253r> khob moshkel dari bahash?
<saeid> اما اکس پی نمیاد
<Nu^253r> vaghti miri to ubuntu
<Nu^253r> drive windows ro mount mikoni?
<saeid> Disk occuared an error
<saeid> یه همچین پیامی میداد
<saeid> بله
<Nu^253r> ye cd recovery bezar to dasgat
<Nu^253r> ya khode cd xp
<Nu^253r> bebin mitoni raf eybesh koni
<saeid> di [,vhdd dukd n,fhvi kwfa ;kl ?
<saeid> یه جورایی یعنی دوباره نصبش کنم
<Nu^253r> na
<Nu^253r> nasbesh nakon
<Nu^253r> eyb yabish kon
<Nu^253r> ehtemal mbr ro pak kardi
<Nu^253r> va ya inke filehaye boot windows ro
<saeid> ntldr  pagefile.sys    boot.ini   NTDETECT.COM
<saeid> فایل هایی است که درون درایو من است
<Nu^253r> pas windows nabayd moshkeli dashte bashe
<saeid> فرمتش هم ntfs است
<saeid> /dev/sda1
<saeid> آدرس لینوکسیشه
<Nu^253r> mitoni behesh dastresi peyda koni?
<saeid> از تو لینوکس به راحتی میتونم توی این درایو برمو هر کاری بکنم
<saeid> در واقع بله
<Nu^253r> grub ro tanzim kon kon saeid
<saeid> اول باید بگیرمش ؟
<saeid> grub ro !
<Nu^253r> na nasb hast ro system
<Nu^253r> to linux taze varedi?
<saeid> بله دستورات ترمینال در حد فوق ابتدایی بلدم
<saeid> یا شایدم بهتر باشه بگم بلد نیستم
<Nu^253r> englishet dar che hadiye?
<Nu^253r> http://linuxcommand.org/
<saeid> تو زمینه کامپیوتر خوبه
<Nu^253r> ino bebin vase shoro khobe
<Nu^253r> manba farsi nadaram ke komaket konam alan sharmande
<Nu^253r> shayd bache ha dige dashte bashan
<Nu^253r> be site technotux ham yesari bezan
<Nu^253r> shayd matlabi bood
<Nu^253r> vali benazaram moshkel az grub bashe
<Nu^253r> ich weise nicht
<saeid> من از شما خیلی ممنونم
<Nu^253r> khahehs mikonam
<saeid> آیا جایی هست که بشه چت کرد در رابطه با لینوکس ؟
<saeid> مخصوصا صوتی
<Nu^253r> sooti nemidonam
<Nu^253r> vali inja hast va #technotux
<Nu^253r> saeid ino bebin
<Nu^253r> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-Serial-Console-HOWTO/configure-boot-loader-grub.html
<Nu^253r> saeid inja ham bebin chi be chiye
<Nu^253r> migam man farsi manba nadaram vagarna mifrestadamet onja
<Nu^253r> http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1233&bih=858&source=hp&q=configuring+grub&pbx=1&oq=configuring+grub&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=1614l5226l0l5649l16l11l0l0l0l0l1576l5659l4-1.2.0.2.1l6l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=fdbe5bcf5e3c173e
<saeid> داشتم میدیدم ممنون
<saeid> الان یک نرم افزار با نام
<saeid> startupmanager
<saeid> از سافتور سنتر گرفتم
<saeid> که ادعا کرده گراب رو کانفیگ میکنه خوبه ؟
<Nu^253r> nemidonam saeid
<Nu^253r> estefade nakardam
<saeid> StartUp-Manager configures some settings for grub, usplash and splash screens. It provides an easy to use interface.
<saeid> این توضیحات نرم افزارشه
<Nu^253r> bebin mitoni bahash kar koni?
<Nu^253r> age mitoni khobe
<saeid> بله
<saeid> راستش الان توی منوی بوت اکپ هست
<saeid> مشکل اینجاست که وقتی اکس پی رو انتخاب میکنم ارور میده
<saeid> منظورم توی بوت هستش
<saeid> یا همون گراب
<Nu^253r> midonam
<Nu^253r> che error mide?
<saeid> Disk occuared an errordisk
<saeid> یه همچین چیزی
<saeid> البته غلط املایی داره چیزی که من نوشتم ولی معنیش میشد که در دیسک خطا اتفاق افتاده
<saeid> علت اینکه بالا نمیاد چیه ؟
<saeid> آیا مشکل بزرگی هست یا نه ؟
<saeid> میشه با یه کمی تنظیمات درستش کرد ؟
<Nu^253r> w8
<Nu^253r> brb
<saeid> بازم از لطفتون ممنون
<saeid> محبت کردین که این همه وقت گذاشتین برام
<saeid> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-09
<royaflash> salam bar dostan aziz
<royaflash> kasy 2 kanal hast
<royaflash> kasy ba squid kar karde ?
<fvahid> royaflash: salam
<fvahid> royaflash: soaletoon ro matrah konid
<hale> salam
<hale> ilius: ?
<hale> shoma mitonid begid perl.h che file i has?
<ilius> hale: na
<B_Z> salam man laptope vaio seri fw daram in doroste ke ubuntu roye in laptop ha kar nemikone
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> salam man laptope vaio seri fw daram in doroste ke ubuntu roye in laptop ha dorost  kar nemikone
<B_Z> salam dostan in doroste ke laptop haye sony ba ubuntu sazegar nist ?
<myleech> salam doostan
<myleech> kasi hast betoone be man komak kone
<myleech> ?
<B_Z> myleech: salam soate man soaletono be porsin age kasi betone javab mide
<myleech> doostan kasi inja balade nginx config kone ? be sorat herfeei
<myleech> ?
<ysuko> salam man ubuntu server nasb kardam badesh rosh windows nasb kardam hala grub rafte chikar konam bargarde?
<ysuko> yek doste mehraban be man komak kone lotfan
<ysuko> alabd salam mishe komakam koni
<alabd> ysuko: aleikom salam , dar khedmatam
<ysuko> ro ubuntu server windows nasb kardam grub parid chikar bayad bokonam?
<alabd> ubuntu version chande ?
<ysuko> 11.04
<alabd> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/Grub2Howto
<ysuko> alabd serverhashon mese inke down shode in link baz nashod anjoman haye ubuntu.ir ham baz nemishan!
<alabd> wait
<alabd> ysuko: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84%20%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8%20%D8%A8%D8%B9%D8%AF%20%D9%86%D8%B5%D8%A8%20%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%A8%D9%88%D9%86%D8%AA%D9%88%20%DB%B1%DB%B1
<alabd> linke dovom http://kermanubuntu.persianblog.ir/post/65
<alabd> movafagh bashid
<ysuko> alabd mamnon motale mikonam age hal nashod baz mozahem misham mersi
<alabd> khahesh mikonam morahemid age budam chashm
 * dark-sun be mardom salam mikone
<hale> salam
<dark-sun> hale: salam
<fvahid> ping pejman
<dark-sun> fvahid: request time out. (pejman not found)
<fvahid> dark-sun: inja chi kar mikoni pesar?
<dark-sun> fvahid: daram kanal ro hafari mikonam! :D
<dark-sun> fvahid: khooobi?
<fvahid> dark-sun: khabari azat nist maloome chikar mikoni?
<fvahid> dark-sun: mersi khobam to khobi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: goood. ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: in pejman kheili mokhe ha
<dark-sun> dark-sun: bale mishnasam doorador :)
<B_Z> salam dostan in doroste ke ubuntu ba sony khob kar nemikone
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> dark-sun: salam
<dark-sun> B_Z: salam
<B_Z> dark-sun: mishe rahnamayim konin
<dark-sun> B_Z: bale, laptop haye sony mamulan az adavati estefade mikonan k open source nistan va emkan sakhte driver dar linux barashoon faraham nashode
<B_Z> dark-sun: alan hich toziyi az linux nist man rahat bahash kar konam?
<dark-sun> B_Z: mitunin az brand haye Dell ya HP modeli ro entekhab  konin
<B_Z> dark-sun: akhe man dige kharidam :d
<dark-sun> B_Z: ehtemal dare bashe! ki midune? 150 ta tozie linuxi hast
<B_Z> dark-sun: khastegi to tanam mond
<dark-sun> shayadam bishtar > distrowatch.com
<dark-sun> B_Z: rahi be joz emtehan kardan nist :)
<B_Z> dark-sun: mamanoonam
<dark-sun> B_Z: khahesh mikonam mehraboon, movafagh bashi ;)
<pejman> fvahid: pong :-)
<pejman> dark-sun: reply from pejman :-D
<fvahid> pejman: :)
<fvahid> pejman: salam, rooz bekheir
<pejman> fvahid: salam az bandast, amr konid
<fvahid> pejman: khahesh mikonam, garaz az mozahemat inke mikhastam tproxy ro rah bendazam khastam azatoon komak begiram
<fvahid> pejman: gooye kernel va iptables ro bayad az no compile konam
<pejman> fvahid: linux e toon chie? ubuntu?
<fvahid> pejman: na debian
<fvahid> pejman: version kernel paeene 2.6.26
<pejman> routere e shabake chie? linux? cisco? mikrotik?
<fvahid> pejman: fek konam bayad balaye 2.6.28 bashe albate vase ipv4, baraye ipv6 kernel byad az 2.6.37 balatar bashe
<fvahid> pejman: rajebe squid ke baham sohbat kardim
<fvahid> pejman: moshkelatam hal shod rahnamaee shoma karsaz bood :) hala mikham bahash tproxy ro ham rah bendazam
<pejman> routere e shabake chie? linux? cisco? mikrotik?
<pejman> fvahid: routere e shabake chie? linux? cisco? mikrotik?
<fvahid> pejman: cho injoor ke fahmidam toye halat transparet squid ip khodesho toye src packet hay http mizaree
<fvahid> pejman: mikham ip client haro kernel toye header packet ha bezare
<fvahid> pejman: manzoor az router shabake chiye?
<pejman> ye shabakeiyi hast, ke toosh ye squid mikhaid nasb konid, ke tproxy bashe, hala ya bayad in squid ro too mode bridge nasb konid, ba 2ta cart shabake, ya bayad az  ye device dige ke gatewaye shabakast packethaye http ro route konid vase squid, age nemikhaid bridge nasb konid, esme un device i ke gharare packet ha ro route kone chie?
<fvahid> pejman: khob 2 ta cart shabake mizaram
<pejman> fvahid: ok, ta koja pish raftin, to che marhaleiyi hastin? moshkel chie?
<fvahid> pejman: mese inke shoma toye slack inkaro kardid
<pejman> fvahid: bale hamintore
<fvahid> pejman: aslan nafahmidam chera raftid soraghe ebtables
<fvahid> pejman: eykam vasam ajib bood
<fvahid> pejman: khob kernel ro patch kardam
<fvahid> pejman: vali error mide
<fvahid> pejman: toye hamin gadame aval gir kardam :)
<pejman> fvahid: midooni kollan ebtables chi kaar mikone? mostaghel az tproxy manzoorame. tahal aslan az ebtables estefaade kardin?
<fvahid> pejman: squid ro ham compile kardam onja ke moshkeli nadaram, moshkelam kernel hast felan
<fvahid> pejman: na :)
<fvahid> pejman: vali sitesh rafgtam ye chizayee khondam
<pejman> fvahid: kernel patch nemikhad. faghat upgrade konid, hadde aghal be 2.6.33.4, balatar bashe behtare.
<fvahid> pejman: badesh bayad patch haye tproxy ro emal konam dige?
<fvahid> pejman: http://www.balabit.com/downloads/files/tproxy/
<fvahid> pejman: az injaj dl mikonam, ye soal ham to zehnam hast chera vase kernel 2.6.24 va 25 dade
<pejman> fvahid: ebtables baraye saakhtane "brouter" estefaade mishe, brouter yejoor bridge-router e 2rage ast, yani ham bridge, ham routere e. ba ebtables mitoonid moshakhas konid ke kodoom packet ha route beshan ( yani biaan too layeye ip ) va koodoom packet ha bridge beshan ( yani too hamoon vaziyate frame beran biroon)
<fvahid> pejman: yani toye kernel balatar kar nemikone?
<fvahid> pejman: yani ye switch laye 3 :)?
<pejman> fvahid: toro khoda daghightar bekhoonid neveshte haam ro :))) KERNEL RO UPGRADE KONID, hamin, PATCH  NEMIKHAD, unja ham ta 2.6.25 patch hast, chon bad az un varede kernel shode, va dige hichi lazem nadare BEKHODA ;)
 * pejman is kidding ;)
<pejman> fvahid: daghighan, ye switch e layeye 3 ba tamame emkaanate ye linux, az jomle ye cache server tproxy :-)
<fvahid> pejman: che jaleb pas ba in ebtables niyazi be inhame dardesar keshidan nist?
<pejman> fvahid: squid ham az 3.1 estefaade konid ba hamoon switch haiyi ke neveshtam unam patch nemikhaad
<fvahid> pejman: are squid ro midonam
<pejman> fvahid: shoma kolle in page ro check konid ye doone patch toosh peyda nemikonid : http://pmoghadam.com/homepage/HTML/Squid-TPROXY-Bridge-Slackware13.1-64bit.html
<fvahid> pejman: che jaleb daste kernel balatar dard nakone patch nemikhad :)
<pejman> fvahid: :-)
<fvahid> pejman: daghigan hamino dashatm mikhondam :)
<fvahid> pejman: squid ham az 3 estefade kardam
<fvahid> pejman: pas mavade morede niyaz kernel version bala squid 3
<fvahid> hamin?
<pejman> fvahid: va ebtables. hamin
<fvahid> pejman: ahan nokte asasi hamin ja bood ke nemifahmidam
<fvahid> pejman: kheili kare ghashangi kardi
<fvahid> pejman: fek nemikardam toye internet hamchin chizi peyda konam
<fvahid> pejman: dastet dard nakone :)
<pejman> fvahid: baghiyeye chizaiyi ke neveshtam lazemetoon nemishe, ipset libecap  squid-ecap-gzip filedescriptors.sh mrtg. ina optional e
<fvahid> pejman: are gereftam
<pejman> fvahid: lotf darid.
<pejman> fvahid: movaffagh bashid
<fvahid> pejman: mamnoon, az inhame komaki ke kardid che entezari az man darid?
<fvahid> pejman: doatoon mikonam :)
<pejman> fvahid: merc, manam hala yerooz ye jaiyi gor mikonam 4ta soaal az shoma miporsam. :"> ba ejazatoon dige miram too background, felan bye
<fvahid> pejman: mamnoon bye
<bersam> سلام، می‌گم دوستانی که اوبونتو نصب داره من یه سری اسکرین‌شات از لیبره‌آفیس داخل اوبونتو برای سایت لیبره‌آفیس می‌خوام! سر جمع ۱۰ دیقه بیشتر وقت نمیگیره! کسی می‌تونه؟
<amin> salaaaaaaam
<amin> ye soal dashtam doostan
<amin> man mikham rooye cpu amd linux berizam
<amin> chi pishnahad mikonid?
<amin> hi , can you help me?
<amin> any body there?
<ali__> salam dostan
<ali__> barname hast ro ubuntu ke beshe file hai exe ro codehash ro dar ovord ?
<Numb> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-10
<mehdibehboodi> salam be hame
<mehdibehboodi> 1 soal daram, kasi mitune javab bede?
<mehdibehboodi> lotfan?
<CRS> chera injaro log mikonan?!
<everplays> chon natooni harfaye bad bezani!
<everplays> khob maloome dige, age 1ki search kard va moshkelesh too channel javab dade shode bood peyda kone
<Nu^253r> everplays akhe inja ke bash ziayd nemishe
<Nu^253r> vali khob badam nist
<Nu^253r> :D
<ali__> salam
<ali__> ye port dar halat listen bashe mikhay ono ghat koni bayad chi kar koni ?
<ysuko> salam bache ha man mikham file grub ro edit konam ta beshe windows ro avalin entekhab kard va time out ro ham taghir dad ama nemishe man dastorate  zir ro emtehan kardam ama nashod 1: sudo gedit /boot/grub/ grub.cfg    2: sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/oo_header   kasi midone che dastori bayad bezanam?
<ysuko> nu^253r mishe komakam koni?
<B_Z> salam mishe inja darbareye mint soal konam
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> the-light: salam
<lachfome> چه طوری این مشکل جدا جدا تایپ شدن کلمات تو لیبر آفیس رو حل می کنید ؟
<mehdib> hey everybody
<B_Z> salam mishe dar bareye mint soal konam?
<B_Z> kasi midone chejori gerafiko to mint nasb konam
<B_Z> ?
<alabd> B_Z:  salam gerphiceton chie ?
<B_Z> alabd: bebakhshid havasam nabod ati
<B_Z> the-light: salam khobin
<alabd> B_Z: xserver-xorg-video-radeon nasbe ?
<alabd> B_Z: X kar mikone ?
<B_Z> alabd: az koja bayad bebinam ?ghraficam shadid fanesh dare micharkhe inam begam laptop hast sony
<alabd> B_Z: tuye package manager
<B_Z> alabd: bale sabz hast
<B_Z> alabd: vali ziresh bazam hast radeon-dbg
<B_Z> alabd: ...
<alabd> dbg ke lazem nist
<the-light> B_Z: salam, merci
<B_Z> the-light: man hanoz ba gerafikam dargiram delam mint mikhad nemidonam chikar konam
<the-light> B_Z: ba mint kar nakardam, ama standard nasbe driver ha mamoolan yeki hast hameja
<B_Z> the-light: nemidonam hamechi doroste vali fane gerafik mikhad parvaz kone
<the-light> B_Z: nvidia?
<B_Z> ati
<B_Z> the-light: ati
<the-light> nemidunam nadidam hamchin bug i ro
<the-light> begard dakhel bug haye aun distro
<B_Z> the-light: dark-sun mint dare emshab nayoomadan az shanse man
<the-light> B_Z: are inja nistesh emshab
<B_Z> the-light: be nazareton bara drivere?
<the-light> B_Z: ehtemale kheyli ziad are, mitune az chizaye dige ham bashe
<the-light> dakhel bug haye udev ham negah bendaz age az driver nabud
<B_Z> the-light: jesaratan inike migin kojast?
<the-light> B_Z: kodomesh?
<B_Z> the-light: bug haye udev
<the-light> B_Z: jodagune fekr nakonam dashte bashe, dakhel bug haye distro ha reportesh midan
<B_Z> the-light: chashm mamnoonam
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-11
<ysuko> salam
<ysuko> سلام من میخوام گراب رو تغییر بدم تا ویندوز در خط اول قرار بگیره و timeout رو هم از 1 به 10 تغییر بدم دستورات زیر را وارد میکنم اما همش مینویسه no command find  Cry 1 : sudo gedit /boot/grub/ grub.cfg 2 :  sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg 3 : sudo gedit /etc/defult/grub 4 : sudo apt-install startupmanager هیچ کدوم جواب نمی
<roshanavand> بعد از ماه ها اومدم IRC
<B_Z> salam mishe rahnamayi konin man to nasb boot ro ro kodom partishen bezaram ke ba avaz kardane win be moshkel nakhoram
<B_Z> the-light: salam mishe rahnamayi konin
<hesam> salam
<hesam> :)
<the-light> B_Z: sorry nabudam
<the-light> motevajeh nashodam chi mikhayn
<B_Z> the-light: salam khobin man mikham minto nasb konam
<B_Z> the-light: moghe nasb grub ro ro kodom bezaram ke bade avaz kardane win gerubo betonam bar gardonam
<the-light> B_Z: ruye har sda i bezarin badan mishe grub ro fix kard o win ro ba grub bala avord
<the-light> harchi ke ext3/4 ya chize dige bashe
<B_Z> the-light: be nazareton kodom behtare / /home?
<the-light> B_Z: na dige partion home ke bahsesh jodast, bartion e / bayad bashe /home yechiz digast mount point esh
<B_Z> the-light: yani mishe hamon /boot?
<the-light> B_Z: na na, /boot baraye vaghtei ke chandta kernel o distro baham dari
<the-light> mishe / tanha
<the-light> mount point ro bede /
<the-light> ya root
<the-light> harchi ke tuye mint hast
<B_Z> the-light: chashm
<B_Z> the-light: az shanse man dark-sun 2roze nist
<the-light> B_Z: bedune kasi nasb koni seri badi ke niaz be kasi nadari :)
<B_Z> the-light: daram amozeshesho migardam ok konam
<the-light> B_Z: nasb e tasvirish bayad tuye site esh bashe
<B_Z> the-light: hamash mesle ubuntu hast faghad nemidonam gerubo ro kodom bezaram chejori mitonam ye link bedam bebinin bizahmat?
<the-light> B_Z: ok bede
<B_Z> http://linuxmint.blogsky.com/1389/12/23/post-2/
<the-light> B_Z: kojash?
<B_Z> the-light: akharesh darbareye grub neveshte onjasho nemidonam chikar konam
<the-light> B_Z: ghesmate partion bandi ro faghat anjam bedi badan khodesh win ro mishnase grub
<the-light> intor ke gofte age windows ya distro dige dadrin bayad ruye alongside othe OS bezarin
<B_Z> سیار خوب. تمامی پارتیشن‌های لینوکس رو ایجاد کردیم و همونطور که دیدید پارتیشن‌های ویندوز دست نخورده باقی موند. نکته‌ای که در اینجا قبل از زدن دکمه‌ی Install حائز اهمیته، محل نصب بوت لودر گراب (Grub Bootloader) هست که وظیفه اون مدیریت آدرس دهی و بوت سیستÙ
<the-light> font kharabe, inja ham matn ziad o paste nakonin
<the-light> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<B_Z> the-light: bale bebakhsid
<ali_> سلام می
<ali_> من می خوام پکیج ها را روی هارد اکسترنال بریزم و بعد از روی هارد  اونارو به صورت اتوماتیک نصب کنم می دونم که باید یه چیزی حدود یک خط دستور رو
<ali_> کنار پکیج ها بریزم فقط اون دستور رو می خوام می تونید کمکم کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ali_> چه طوری می تونم از تور ترمینال وارد هارد بشم؟؟؟؟؟
<CRS> ali dpkg -i hast engar
<alabd> ali_: salam , az tuye terminal bayad external hard ro mount konid
<alabd> df -h ro bezanid
<alabd> nodelink e ext hard ro peida konid
<alabd> age masalan shod /dev/sdb
<alabd> bad mount /dev/sdb /folder
<alabd> bad ham dpkg -i /folder/*
<alabd> albate ehtemalan ba in ravesh be moshkel barbokhrid
<alabd> age be moshkel barkhordid az in ravesh berid
<alabd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<CRS> ali_ alabd besiyar ziba vasat tozih dad
<alabd> CRS: lotf darid
<KOMAK-KHAAH> درود ب پیشگاه یکایک دوستان
<KOMAK-KHAAH> ب ویژه هواداران و کاربران نرم افزارهای آزاد و زمینه باز
<KOMAK-KHAAH> و ویژه تر دوستداران و کاربران اوبونتوی نازنین و دوست داشتنی
<ali_> سلام من می خوام اوبونتو نصب کنم از هارد کامپیوتر  یک درایو 100 گیگی ساختم ولی زمانی که میخوام اوبونتو رو نصب کنم مقداری از هادر را غیر قابل دسترسی اعع
<ali_> اعلام می کند چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//
<ali_> <لطفا فارسی جواب را بنویسید>
<ali_> چه جوری پارتیشن بسازم که این مشکل پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ali_>   یک درایو 100 گیگی ساختم ولی زمانی که میخوام اوبونتو رو نصب کنم مقداری از هادر را غیر قابل دسترسی اعع  اعلام می کند چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//  <لطفا فارسی جواب را بنویسید>  چه جوری پارتیشن بسازم که این مشکل پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ali_>   یک درایو 100 گیگی ساختم ولی زمانی که میخوام اوبونتو رو نصب کنم مقداری از هادر را غیر قابل دسترسی اعع  اعلام می کند چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//  <لطفا فارسی جواب را بنویسید>  چه جوری پارتیشن بسازم که این مشکل پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ali_> ***********************************88
<ali_>   یک درایو 100 گیگی ساختم ولی زمانی که میخوام اوبونتو رو نصب کنم مقداری از هادر را غیر قابل دسترسی اعع  اعلام می کند چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟//  <لطفا فارسی جواب را بنویسید>  چه جوری پارتیشن بسازم که این مشکل پیش نیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<ali_> لطفا جواب بدید!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-12
<farhad1212> hi
<farhad1212> h r u ?
<farhad1212> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<Zpix> kesi midoone ke aya emkane auto remove kardan e mail inbox dar Cpanel hast ya na?
<Zpix> the-light: dorood
<Zpix> the-light: hasti agha
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<Zpix> man 1 moshkele ajibi daram too partition ha
<Zpix> 1 ghesmate 135 GB az hard e man ke home boode alan joda shode va hardafe niaz be mount kardanesh hast!!
<Zpix> eyne partition haye windows
<Zpix> mishe begin man chikar konam?
<fvahid> Zpix: che dist estefade mikonid?
<Zpix> fvahid: ubuntu
<Zpix> fvahid: jalebe ke mohtaviate home dagighan too in ghesmate joda shode hast
<Zpix> !!
<fvahid> Zpix: khob toye /etc/init.d/ command mount ro benevis
<Zpix> fvahid: ke hamshe mount beshe be tore auto?
<fvahid> Zpix: are vaghti systemet bala miyad
<fvahid> ba sysvconfig ham mitooni begi vagti bala omad script ejra beshe
<Zpix> fvahid: nemishe 1 joori in faza ro be home bargardoond?
<fvahid> Zpix: chi kar kard?
<Zpix> fvahid: format e in faa ext4 hast
<Zpix> fvahid: nemishe ba home 1 parche beshe?
<fvahid> ahan
<fvahid> Zpix: toye /etc/init.d/ file mountall.sh nadari?
<Zpix> fvahid: na nist
<fvahid> Zpix: are toye debian hast :)
<fvahid> Zpix: ba fdisk mitooni anjamesh bedi
<fvahid> Zpix: mitooni partions haro edgham koni ya joda koni
<Zpix> fvahid: data haye home asli mimoone?
<fvahid> Zpix: yani chi?
<Zpix> man alan amalan 2ta home daram
<Zpix> 1ki asliast
<fvahid> Zpix: ajab
<Zpix> un yeki copy az asli eke 135 gb hast va mesle 1 partition windows i mount mishe!
<fvahid> Zpix: /home ye esm hasst mitoonid chand ta dashte bashid
<fvahid> Zpix: alan moshkel chiye? shoma ba fdisk hame kar mitoonid bokonid
<Zpix> ba gparted ham mishe ?
<fvahid> Zpix: are ba onam mishe
<fvahid> Zpix: :)
<Zpix> fvahid: akhe nemizare be hich partition i dast bezanam
<Zpix> mige bayad unmount beshe
<fvahid> Zpix: vala man tahala behamchi moshkeli bar nakhordam
<Zpix> :d
<Zpix> fvahid: kheili mamnoon be har hal
<Zpix> 1karish mikonam hala
<Zpix> :P
<fvahid> Zpix: khahesh mikonam
<blackhat> afdsd
 * WhiteCrow1 bax salam
<lachfome> WhiteCrow1: سلام
<WhiteCrow1> lachfome: salam azizam
<gholi> salam
<gholi> man chetori mitonam ba vpn vasl sham intori http://caspianvpn30.com/vpn-linux.php
<aliz74> kasi hast?
<aliz74> salam
<aliz74> man moshkel daram, kasi mitoone beman javab bede?
<Nu^253r> aliz74 moshkeleto bego
<Nu^253r> shayad yeki tonest komakent kone
<Nu^253r> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aliz74> ba driver graphicam moshkel daram
<aliz74> vaghti mizanam nasbesh kone mige "Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock"
<Nu^253r> bachi mikhay nasbesh koni aliz74 ?
<aliz74> vaghti mikham "desktop effect" ro faal konam
<Nu^253r> aliz74 bad az in error ye dalil bayad bege
<Nu^253r> ehtemalan ye barname dige dare as in directory estefade mikone
<Nu^253r> vase hamin nemitone lock kone
<aliz74> man taze 2 , 3 rooze ba ubuntu ashna shodam. hanooz nemidoonam bayad chikar konam
<aliz74> fekr nemikonam barname digei dar hal ejra bashe
<Nu^253r> az mashadi aliz74 ?
<aliz74> yes
<Nu^253r> ehtemalsh ziyade ke dar hale ejra bashe aliz74
<aliz74> khob man chekar konam ?
<Nu^253r> be site technotux ye sar bezan bebin onja manabe vase Ubuntu daran?
<Nu^253r> man tanha chizi ke fahmidam ineke to ye moshkel dari ba cart graphict
<aliz74> manabe chie?
<Nu^253r> va in error ro mide
<Nu^253r> yekam bishtar tozih bede
<aliz74> man ubunto desktob 10,4 daram
<aliz74> geraphicam GEFORCE 220Gt hast
<aliz74> Be internet ham vasl hastam
<aliz74> dige chi begam?
<Nu^253r> bego chi kar kardi ke error dad
<aliz74> vaghti mikhastam desktop effect ro enable konam aval ye panjere oomad
<aliz74> ketoosh gofte bood "Downloadig index"
<aliz74> baadesh ke tamoom shod ye panjere oomad ke gofte bood shoma bayad 3d acceleratoretoono faal konin
<aliz74> baadesh man rooye dokme "Enable" click kardam
<aliz74> baad azam passwor khast . baadesh ke password ro zadam in eror ro dad
<aliz74> tozihatam kafie?
<Nu^253r> synaptic ya apt-get ro dar hale estefade nadari?
<aliz74> chejoori bayad befahmam ?
<Nu^253r> ps -A
<Nu^253r> ba estefade az in dastor
<aliz74>  in ro tooye terminal bezanam ?
<Nu^253r> are
<aliz74> wait
<Nu^253r> mitoni khorojisho bedi be grep
<Nu^253r> bezan ps -A | grep -i apt
<aliz74> khob hala chi?
<Nu^253r> chi behet dad?
<aliz74> in oomad " 1985 ?        00:00:09 aptd  2061 ?        00:00:00 update-apt-xapi"
<aliz74> ?
<Nu^253r> alan
<Nu^253r> dashti be chi update mikardi?
<Nu^253r> ba che barnameie?
<aliz74> synaptic
<aliz74> gheire faalesh konam?
<Nu^253r> are
<Nu^253r> bezan kill -9 2061 bad ba synaptic karato bokon
<aliz74> aha hala shoroo kard be nasb driver
<aliz74> dadash damet garm
<aliz74> shoma ahl mashhadi ?
<Nu^253r> na nistam aliz74
<Nu^253r> khahehs mikonam aliz74
<aliz74> pas ahl kojayy ?
<Nu^253r> Karaj
<aliz74> baraye amoozesh linux koja beram ? Chi bekhoonam ? Chikar konam?
<Nu^253r> be site technotux ye sar bezan aliz74
<aliz74> adresesh ro bede bizahmat
<aliz74> .ir?
<aliz74> .com?
<Nu^253r> technotux.com ya yechizi
<aliz74> hich codoom/
<Nu^253r> nemidonam :D
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> soal enherafi ?
<aliz74> :-)
<Nu^253r> .ir aliz74
<aliz74> baraye nasb narmafzar rooye ubuntu chekar konam?
<Nu^253r> ba synaptic search kon
<Nu^253r> bad nasb kon
<aliz74> hame barname ha ro ke nadare
<Nu^253r> age pkg ro az net gerfti
<Nu^253r> ba dpkg nasb kon
<Nu^253r> bezan dpkg -i pkh
<Nu^253r> benazaram in bashe
<aliz74> masalan mesl windows xp ke az rooye cd nasb mikardim nemishe?
<Nu^253r> na aliz74
<Nu^253r> to synaptic ya ba apt-get ya aptitude
<Nu^253r> esme barname ro midi
<Nu^253r> vasat ld mikone
<aliz74> mige "requested operation requires superuser privilege"
<Nu^253r> bayad ba sudo ya su anjam bedi
<aliz74> kollan az harfet hichi nemifahmam
<aliz74> :-O
<Nu^253r> to linux
<Nu^253r> harkasi be harjaie dast resi nadare
<Nu^253r> kolan to Unix like systems injoriye
<Nu^253r> to faghat be on mahdodeye khodet dast resi dari
<Nu^253r> vase hamin amniyatesh bala tare
<Nu^253r> super user ya hamoon root
<Nu^253r> be hame ja dasatersi dare
<Nu^253r> to ham age bekhay ye barname nasb koni bayad be noghate hasase system dast bezani
<Nu^253r> vase hamin bayad super user bashi
<Nu^253r> hala vase in kar mitoni
<Nu^253r> ba root login koni
<Nu^253r> ke aslan tosiye nemishe va khob nist
<Nu^253r> ya inke
<aliz74> chetori superuser besham ?
<Nu^253r> ba estefade az dastorate sudo
<Nu^253r> va su
<Nu^253r> !su
<lubotu3> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dark-sun> salam mardom (va bot ha)
<Nu^253r> !sudo
<Nu^253r> salam dark-sun
<aliz74> "Sudo" va "Su" chie?
<Nu^253r> ba estefade az sudo aliz74 to mitoni dastorate super user ro anjam bedi
<aliz74> salm  DAR$K
<aliz74> khob chejoori ?
<Nu^253r> ba estefade az su mitoni be mohit super user nazdik beshi
<Nu^253r> to shell mizani
<Nu^253r> sudu command
<Nu^253r> bad passwored super user azat mikhad
<aliz74> shell hamoon terminale ?
<dark-sun> aliz74: ghobroonet, mibinam k mashghooli, talashet por samar hamvatan ;)
<Nu^253r> bad on command ro ba estefade az super user estefade mikone
<aliz74> SHELL hamoon TERMINALE
<aliz74> ?
<Nu^253r> are aliz74
<aliz74> bejaye command hamoon dastoor ro bezanam ?
<Nu^253r> are on dastori ke mikhay ejra beshe
<Nu^253r> masaln ye user adi nemitone shutdown kone
<Nu^253r> age bekhay restart koni
<Nu^253r> bayad bezani sudo shutdown -r now
<aliz74> baraye mesal shoma dastoor nasb ye barnameye kam hajm ro bede
<aliz74> begoo dige
<Nu^253r> aliz74 biya xcaht ro nasb kon
<Nu^253r> age nadari ke ehtemal dari
<Nu^253r> to terminal bezan whereis xchat
<aliz74> chi hast ?
<Nu^253r> barname vase chat kardan ba inja
<Nu^253r> beja inke az to site biyay
<aliz74> mige "xchat:                 "
<Nu^253r> aliz74 bezan
<Nu^253r> sudo whereis aptitude
<aliz74> mige "aptitude: /usr/bin/aptitude /usr/share/aptitude /usr/share/man/man8/aptitude.8.gz"
<aliz74> yani chi ?
<Nu^253r> aliz74 dastor where va whereis behet mige ke folan barname koja nasbe
<Nu^253r> ye tosiye behet mikonam
<aliz74> begoo
<Nu^253r> va ine ke
<Nu^253r> be mohite graphiki del naband
<Nu^253r> ba terminal/shell say kon kareto rah bendazi
<aliz74> hamin terminal ro az koja dar moredesh yad begiram ?
<dark-sun> wiki.ubuntu.ir
<aliz74> dar mored dastoorash ?
<aliz74> kodoom ghesmat in site ?
<Nu^253r> ono nemidonam khodet begard peyda kon
<Nu^253r> avalin shart to linux RTFM hast aliz74 :D
<aliz74> hala shoma yeki dota dastoor karbordi ro vaght dari vasam begi ?
<Nu^253r> ino be khodet misparam ke beri begardi manisho ;)
<Nu^253r> aliz74 ye site dashtam vaysa peydash konam vasat
<Nu^253r> http://linuxcommand.org/
<aliz74> baba hosele nadaram yek saat to net begardam . jaane ma khodet begoo RTFM che kooftie
<Nu^253r> aliz74 yek saat nist
<Nu^253r> to wikipedia hastesh
<aliz74> Shoma ID yahoo dari baadan ba ham chat konim ?
<Nu^253r> aliz74 haminja khobe bache ha dige ham hastan komaket konan
<aliz74> ye barname nist ke mostaghiman mano biare inja vase chat ?
<Nu^253r> chera hast
<Nu^253r> to rtfm ro peyda kon
<Nu^253r> man behet migam esmesh chiye
<Nu^253r> va chejori kar koni bahash
<aliz74> laan RTFM Ro peyda konam ?
<Nu^253r> are
<aliz74> ok pas W8
<aliz74> alaan?
<Nu^253r> are hamin alan
<aliz74> tooye Wikipedia nist
<Nu^253r> aliz74 age dasht chi?!
<aliz74> waghti search kardam in article oomad " This article is about the help-request response. For the knowledge-base application, see Request Tracker. For the Poster Children album, see RTFM (album). 	This article is written like a personal reflection or essay and may require cleanup. Please help improve it by rewriting it in an encyclopedic style. (May 2011)      In ray tracing or within the context of BRL-CAD, "RTFM" may stand for "r
<Nu^253r> aliz74 khob search nakardi
<Nu^253r> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rtfm
<aliz74> e Fucking Manual". This instruction is sometimes given in response to a question when the person being asked believes that the question could be easily answered by reading the relevant user's manual or instructions. In expurgated  texts, substitutions such as "read the flaming manual" or "read the friendly manual" are used[1]  (or similar variants). Initialisms similar to the one above include GIYF  ("Google is your friend") and L
<Nu^253r> lotfan inja injori ham paste nakon aliz74
<aliz74> ok
<Nu^253r> age hajme ziyad vase paste darin, to site pastebin.com paste konin bad linkesho bedin bache ha
<aliz74> inham ke hamoon safhe mane
<Nu^253r> khob mage man goftam eshtebahe aliz74 ?
<Nu^253r> to gofti nadare
<Nu^253r> man goftam chera dare
<aliz74> toro khoda khodet begoo dige
<aliz74> :-$
<Nu^253r> RTFM is an initialism for the direction "Read The Fucking Manual".
<Nu^253r> hamon jomleye avaleshe aliz74 :D
<Nu^253r> yani daftarchero bekhon
<Nu^253r> GIYF ("Google is your friend") inam hast
<Nu^253r> aliz74 avalin ghanon to *nix ineke RTFM
<Nu^253r> yani dastorol amalo bekhoni
<Nu^253r> vaghti ye ja khafan gir kardi biyay beporsi
<aliz74> "dastorol amalo" chie?
<Nu^253r> bedroud dark-sun
<dark-sun> bye every1
<Nu^253r> dastor amal harchi aliz74
<Nu^253r> hala behet migam chetor xchato nasb koni
<aliz74> khob dastoor amal az koja biaram?
<Nu^253r> va az bache ha ham manabe bekhon vase Ubuntu
<Nu^253r> chon man ubuntu kar nemikonam
<Nu^253r> vase nasb barname chand ta ravesh hast
<Nu^253r> yeki inge pkg ro dashte bashi
<aliz74> daram gooshmidam
<aliz74>  na bebakhshid cheshm midam
<Nu^253r> daram fekr mikonam aliz74
<Nu^253r> sorry ye chandta saram shologhe
<Nu^253r> khabam ham miyad :D
<aliz74> ok
<Nu^253r> chanja**
<aliz74> dige zer nemizanam
<Nu^253r> ye ravesh ine ke pkg a file ro dashte bashi
<Nu^253r> ba estefade az dpkg nasb koni
<Nu^253r> ravesh dovom nasb ba estefade az apt-get va aptitude hast
<Nu^253r> inaro badan khodet search kon dar moredesh aliz74
<Nu^253r> dep package
<Nu^253r> dpkg
<Nu^253r> aptitude
<Nu^253r> apt-get
<Nu^253r> va ham chenin
<Nu^253r> man pages
<aliz74> chashm
<Nu^253r> ina moheman kheili ;)
<aliz74> faghat alaan shoma begoo chetoori xchat ro nasb konam ?
<Nu^253r> on site ham kebeht dadam
<Nu^253r> dastorasho niga kon
<Nu^253r> bezan sudo aptitude search xchat
<Nu^253r> bad bezan
<Nu^253r> sudo aptitude install xchat xchat-common
<aliz74> darsadesh dare por mishe
<Nu^253r> vaghti por shod
<Nu^253r> miri ejrash mikoni
<aliz74> az to aplications ?
<Nu^253r> bad bebin freenode dare to servera
<Nu^253r> are az hamon ja aliz74
<Nu^253r> age nadare mizani add
<Nu^253r> ye esm vase serv mizari
<Nu^253r> bad miri to edit
<aliz74> freendone chie?
<Nu^253r> newserver/667 ro remove mikoni
<Nu^253r> mizani add
<Nu^253r> bad mizani edit
<Nu^253r> irc.freenode.net
<aliz74> STOP
<aliz74> yavash boro baham berim
<aliz74> hala xchat nasb shod
<aliz74> alan chicar konam ?
<Nu^253r> ok ejrash kon
<aliz74> ejra shod
<Nu^253r> in kararo ke goftam anjam bede
<aliz74> freendone daram
<Nu^253r> freenode ***
<Nu^253r> nicknameto entekhab kon aliz74
<aliz74> are hamoon ke migi ro daram
<Nu^253r> entekhab kardi?
<Nu^253r> aliz74 nabashe faghat
<aliz74> are
<Nu^253r> bezan connect
<aliz74> eror dad
<Nu^253r> khob rafesh kon aliz74
<alireza_> salam
<aliz74> aha in manam
<Nu^253r> ok
<aliz74> hala 2ta shodam
<Nu^253r> bezan /j #technotux
<Nu^253r> bad dar bare irc va xchat bekhon
<aliz74> koja bezanam
<aliz74> koja?
<Nu^253r> chera xchato basti?
<Nu^253r> haminja ke type mikoni
<aliz74> bzesh konam ?
<Nu^253r> rahatar az site hast aliz74
<aliz74> chera har vaght mikham login sham aval eror mide baadesh
<aliz74> bayad joloye channel bezanam "#ubuntu-ir"
<aliz74> ta connect sham ?
<Nu^253r> che error mide?
<aliz74> there is no chat rooms on this channel
<aliz74> ?
<Nu^253r> nemidonam
<aliz74> ok no problem
<aliz74> shoma che vaght hayy inja hasti ?
<alireza_> ?
<aliz74> nagofti
<aliz74> begoo dige
<aliz74> !!!
<Nu^253r> harvaght poshte computer basham aliz74
<Nu^253r> bache haye dige ham hastan komaket konan
<aliz74> key ha posht computery ?
<Nu^253r> axaran
<aliz74> shoma senet cheghadre ?
<Nu^253r> 24
<aliz74> az ashnayy ba shoma khosh vaghtam
<Nu^253r> hamchenin aliz74
<aliz74> dadash kari bari nist?
<aliz74> man bayad beram
<aliz74> farda shab mibinamet?
<aliz74> (on the net) :-}
<aliz74> maamoolan shab ha az saat chan online hasti?
<Nu^253r> aliz74 nemidonam
<aliz74> ok bye for now
<aliz74> IN GOD WE TRUST
<aliz74> @@@@@@@@
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-13
<mehr> hello
<aliz74> salam be dustan
<ilius> salam
<aliz74> mishe dastoori ro ke bayad tooye sheel bezanim ta ye narmafzar khas ro download kone begin ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: manzoreton daghighan chi e
<ilius> aliz74: chand ta hast
<ilius> aliz74: wget
<ilius> aliz74: aria2
<arastoo-s> aliz74: aya mikhaid softwatre i ro az web sait i download konid ya na pkg ro install konid
<arastoo-s> ilius: hey dude
<ilius> arastoo-s: :)
<aliz74> ooni ke avalesh injoorie : "sudo apt-get
<arastoo-s> ilius: :-*
<arastoo-s> sudo apt-get install <pkg-name>
<ilius> aliz74: aha fekr kardam mikhay ye url ro az internet download koni
<aliz74> man taze karam mishe vasam jaryan pkg ha ro tozih bedid
<arastoo-s> aliz74: bia 1 kam sade sohbat konim
<arastoo-s> ilius: age jai eshtebah goftam shoma lotf kon tasih kon
<aliz74>  movafegham
<aliz74> befarma
<arastoo-s> aliz74: bebin moghi ke shoma mikhai to windows software ya har chi ke mikhai install koni che mikoni miri baghali sare koche :D 1 k narmafzare mikhari mirari mindazi to sys install mikoni
<arastoo-s> dorost e
<arastoo-s> aliz74: in software ha dar ghaleb e file hai hastan ke pas exe dare
<aliz74> :-)
<aliz74> dorost
<arastoo-s> aliz74: hala in ja software hai ro ke lazem dari to server hai gholi hastan ke az ubuntu ya har noskhe linux e dg ke estefade mikoni poshtibani mikone in software ha dar ghaleb e pkg hastan ke format hashon bana be tozi hai mokhtalef fargh mikone
<arastoo-s> aliz74: hala shoma faghat kafi e begi kodom baste narm afzari ro lazem dari (yadavari mikonam narm afzar ha dar ghaleb hai baste bandi shode i mesl file hai exe va ... mibashan (
<aliz74> yani inha kar file setup ro mikonan?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: shoma bana be niaz et va tozi et in server ha ro dar ghaleb repository ha be system et add mikoni
<arastoo-s> aliz74: daghigh nemidonam in ja shoma ro rojo midam be ostad azam ilius
<arastoo-s> :d
<aliz74> dar ghalebe chi ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: yadam nist pasvand pkg hai ubuntu chi bod fek konam pkg bod dg
 * arastoo-s ilius  rafte gol bechine 
 * arastoo-s ilius  rafte golab biare
<arastoo-s> :D
<aliz74> shoma farz kon man az sisrem mikham ke
<aliz74> vasam narm afzar "X" ro peyda kone va nasb kone
<aliz74> step by step bayad chikar konam ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74:  kho shoma aval baiad  bebini aia on narm afzar to makhazen i ke shoma dari hast ya na ? barai in kar (1 min sabr ilar ta google konam )
<aliz74> alo !!!
<arastoo-s> aliz74: alo seda miad :D
<aliz74> are neveshte miad :-D
<arastoo-s> aliz74: 1 barname bod to ubuntu be name synaptic package manager fek mikonam bebin hast hano
<aliz74> are hast
<arastoo-s> kho be vasil e in narm afzar rahat mitoni narm afzar install koni
<aliz74> khob age search kardam va oon narm afzar peda nashod chi ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: bebin CTR+F ro bezan name e narm afzar et ro benevis search mikone age bod tik esh ro bezan bad fek konam baiad applay koni ta install she bad khodesh mire az net migire install mikone
<arastoo-s> aliz74: mibini aia bara in narm afzar repository i hast ke add koni be in barname ke betone peyda esh kone va nasb kone ya na age bod ke add mikoni age nabod ke 2 halat dare ya kolan nist ya baiad compile koni ke on ham bahs e mofasal e dg i hast
<aliz74> respositori chie ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware in ro bebin hatman
<aliz74> vaghty tooye synaptic search mikonam
<arastoo-s> aliz74: repository ya hamon makhazen , makhazen i hastan ya sade tar server hai to net hastan ke shoma mitoni software ha et ro az ro on ha begiri
<aliz74> khob chetori ziad tar ya update shoon konam ?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: bana be niaz et makhazen ro add mikoni va bara in kar baiad to google search koni on safe i ke dadam ro bekhoni fek konam moshkelet ro hal kone
<arastoo-s> boro on ro bekhon
<aliz74> vaghty tooye synaptic search mikonam
<aliz74> baraye har narm afzar chandin ta mored miad
<ilius> arastoo-s: :D
<arastoo-s> aliz74:  dg boro on safe ro bekhon ta ebhamat et kamel bar taraf she ;)
<arastoo-s> ilius: :D
<arastoo-s> ilius: dg dos am nadari ? :(
<aliz74> hala shoma lotf kon khodet begoo
<aliz74> bayad kodoom yeki mored ro entekhab konam?
<arastoo-s> aliz74: dude man in ja kar daram ha
<aliz74> ok felan bye
<arastoo-s> bye
<aliz74> bebakhshid chetori bayad ye barname dar hal ejra ro az tooye shell bebandim ?
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> ??
<aliz74> ?????
<aliz74> ?????????????
<aliz74> "ilius: javab bede lotfan
<aliz74> ye nafar javab bede
<aliz74> chetori bayad ye barname dar hal ejra ro az tooye shell bebandim ?
<everplays> aliz74, killall appname
<alabd> aliz74: albate ba sudo
<aliz74> yani : sudo kill <APPNAME>
<aliz74> ?
<alabd> albate baste be un app dare fek konam
<arastoo-s> aliz74: jon khodam 1 google ham search koni be kasi bar nemikhore ha ?
<alabd> bale
<arastoo-s> :D
<alabd> killall
<alabd> aliz74: arastoo-sdorost mige
<alabd> search ro ham mosalat mishid ham sary tar be javab miresid
<aliz74> chetori bayad befahmim alan che barname hayy dar hale ejrast ?
<alabd> aliz74:  ali agha > http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B1%20%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87%20%D8%AF%D8%B1%20%D8%AD%D8%A7%D9%84%20%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7
<aliz74> thx
<aliz74> salam
<aliz74> kasi khabar dare vase ubuntu V-P-N hast ya na ?
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> ?
<everplays> aliz74, yani chi hast ya na? age manzooret ine ke support mikone ya na, are
<everplays> too wiki.ubuntu.ir begardi peyda mikoni
<aliz74> manzooram ine ke bayad mesl winxp connection besazim ?
<everplays> hehe, entezar dasht harf bezane dare goosh-e monitor khodesh vasl beshe?
<aliz74> salam be "Nu 253r
<aliz74> "
<aliz74> age mishe be man begid khod barname apt-get ro az koja baz konam?
<Nu^253r> az to terminal
<aliz74> ba che dastoori ?
<Nu^253r> apt-get
<aliz74> aha ! yani kollan mohid grafiki nadare
<aliz74> ?
<Nu^253r> na gui nadare
<aliz74> ok . understand shodam
<Nu^253r> site technotux rafti sar bezani aliz74 ?
<aliz74> na az dishab daram oon safhe ro ke dadi mikhoonam
<aliz74> linuxcommand.org
<aliz74> ba che dastoori mishe fahmid che barname hayy baze ?
<Nu^253r> ps
<Nu^253r> ps a
<Nu^253r> ya ps -A
<Nu^253r> bezan man ps
<Nu^253r> behet switch haye morede estefadasho mige
<Nu^253r> top ham mitoni estefade koni
<aliz74> man alan barnameye apt-getam baze vali tooye ps neshoon nemide
<Nu^253r> http://www.technotux.org
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> ps -A
<aliz74> in oomad : 1512 pts/0    00:00:00 apt-get
<aliz74> har kodoom az in faktor ha chie ?
<Nu^253r> pid tty time aplication
<Nu^253r> http://www.technotux.org/index.php/%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%AA_%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3_%D9%88_%D9%88%DB%8C%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B2
<aliz74> pid?
<aliz74> alan check mikonam
<Nu^253r> http://www.technotux.org/index.php/%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%87%D9%86%D9%85%D8%A7%DB%8C_IRC
<aliz74> mishe tafavot "top" va "ps" ro tozih bedin?
<Nu^253r> ye terminal baz kon aliz74
<aliz74> kardam
<Nu^253r> bezan ps
<Nu^253r> ps -A
<Nu^253r> badesh bezan top
<aliz74> khob
<Nu^253r> hala didi?
<aliz74> cio?
<Nu^253r> http://ubuntu.ir/
<aliz74> CHIO?
<Nu^253r> top va ps ro?
<aliz74> are vali manzooram in bood ke har kodoom mal che bakhsh az narm afzar haye dar hale ejrast?
<Nu^253r> ps behet mige che narfzari dar hale ejrast
<Nu^253r> top behet mige ke che narmafzari dare hale ejrast
<Nu^253r> va hamchinin mige cheghad cpu va gheyre masraf kardi
<aliz74> akhe hamin barnameye XCHAT
<aliz74> Tooye ps nist
<aliz74> vali tooye top hast
<Nu^253r> chon ke top barnamehairo ke bar hasb masalan mizan masrafe cpu hast neshon mide
<aliz74> ps bar hasb chi neshoon mide ?
<Nu^253r> alan terminal baz dari aliz74 ?
<Nu^253r> bezan
<Nu^253r> man ps
<aliz74> ok daram mikhoonam
<Nu^253r> aliz74 man miram khosh bashi
<Nu^253r> bedroud
<aliz74> by
<pesarkhobeee>  /exi
<pesarkhobeee>  /exit
<pesarkhobeee> :D
<ahmad_> چه جوری باگوشی توی لینوکس میشه به اینترنت وصل شد
<ahmad_> میشه کمکچ
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> چه جوری باگوشی توی لینوکس میشه به اینترنت وصل شد
<aliz74> clear
<aliz74> salam
<aliz74> kasi az bacheha midoone chetori mishe ba estefade az terminal fahmid che barname hayy nasbe?
<aliz74> alo
<aliz74> chetori mishe ba estefade az terminal fahmid che barname hayy nasbe?
<fvahid> aliz74: ls /usr/bin && ls /usr/sbin && ls /bin && ls /sbin
<aliz74> alan man ye narmafzar ro ba "ubuntu sofware center" nasb kardam vali alan nist. koja bayad donbalesh begardam ?
<fvahid> aliz74: dpkg -l packagename
<fvahid> aliz74: dpkg -L packagename
<aliz74> akhe esmesh 2 ghesmatie : "GNU Paint"
<aliz74> in ro ke mizanam joda joda donbalesh migarde
<fvahid> aliz74: ba aptitude begard
<aliz74> alo?
<aliz74> aptitude chie?
<fvahid> aliz74: dpkg -L gpaint ro bezan hatman javab mide :)
<aliz74> peydash kardam : /usr/share/doc/gpaint
<aliz74> hala chetori ejrash konam ?
<fvahid> aliz74: himino ke neveshti toye terminal benevis :)
<fvahid> hamini*
<aliz74> na
<aliz74> in adres folderesh bood
<fvahid> khob benevis natars
<aliz74> khod faile ejraiish che formati dare ?
<aliz74> :-#
<fvahid> aliz74: hich formati nadare hamash text hastesh
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> pas chetori ejra konamesh ?
<fvahid> eybaba toye terminal benevis gpaint
<fvahid> aliz74: mage ejra nemishe
<aliz74> chera chera ejra shod
<aliz74> :-D
<fvahid> aliz74: khob pas moshkelet kojast?
<aliz74> hici
<aliz74> ta alan toye terminal adresesho mizadam
<aliz74> hala age bekham shortcutesh ro rooye desktop bezaram chikar konam ?
<fvahid> aliz74: az che ubuntu estefade mikoni?
<aliz74> 10.4
<fvahid> aliz74: toye application gesmate office nist?
<aliz74> noch
<fvahid> aliz74: khob az system/preference/main-menu add kon toy system/office
<fvahid> aliz74: badesh roye icon rast click kon add to desktop ro bezan
<aliz74> baraye add kardan too office bayad "new item" ro bezanam ?
<fvahid> aliz74: na
<aliz74> vali ta zadam iconesh oomad
<fvahid> aliz74: toye gesmate office boro tick gpaint ro bezan
<aliz74> aslan oonja nabood
<fvahid> aliz74: khob new kon dige khodet baladi dige
<aliz74> in mored raf shod
<aliz74> hala ye soal dige
<fvahid> aliz74: befarmaeed
<aliz74> chetori mishe az to terminal be drive haye dige ham dastresi dasht ?
<fvahid> aliz74: aval bayad mount koni, bad bedoni koja mount kardi badesh mishe mese baghey file hat
<aliz74> chetori mount konam
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> :-(
<aliz74> ?
<fvahid> aliz74: man mount komaket mikone
<aliz74> manzooram drive haye logical digast
<aliz74> yani manzooram flash va inha nist
<aliz74> baz ham bayad mounteshoon konam >?
<aliz74> ?]
<aliz74> :-?
<fvahid> bale
<fvahid> age automatic mount nashe bayad dasti mount koni
<aliz74> tooye linux drive ha harf nadaran dige
<aliz74> yani masalan nemigim :driveF
<aliz74> doroste ?
<fvahid> aliz74: bale
<aliz74> pas inja ke az ma esm partition mikhad bayad chi begim ?
<fvahid> aliz74: nemidonam
<aliz74> shoma khodet in karo kardi ?
<fvahid> aliz74: kodom karO?
<aliz74> mount kardan
<fvahid> aliz74: bale
<aliz74> khob age vaght dari mishe be man tozih bedi ?
<aliz74> in manual ke gofti 2029 khate
<aliz74> pir misham ta bekhoonamesh
<aliz74> :-O
<fvahid> aliz74: shoma bayad yad begirid az manual linux estefade konid
<aliz74> doroste
<fvahid> aliz74: hamasho lazem nist bekhoni
<aliz74> ghabool daram
<fvahid> aliz74: example ham dare
<aliz74> mount kardan kar toolani ie?
<fvahid> aliz74: na
<aliz74> khob pas lotfan khodet begoo chon karam bad joori gire
<aliz74> i promis that i,ll read them later
<aliz74> promiss
<fvahid> aliz74: bashe, comandesh ine:
<fvahid> aliz74: mount -t fs-type /dev/* mount-dir
<fvahid> aliz74: fs-type ke az esmesh maloome file system type driveri hast ke mikhahi mountesh koni
<aliz74> yani ntfs ya fat32 ?
<fvahid> aliz74: toye dir dev yesri file hast ke yekish ro baayad inja entekhab koni
<fvahid> aliz74: bale
<fvahid> aliz74: toye man mount tozih dade
<fvahid> aliz74: mount-dir masiri hast ke mikhahi mount beshe
<fvahid> aliz74: dige vaght nadarammm :)
<aliz74> aha yani oon drive ro baram besoorat majazi miare tooye ye folder tooye dev .doroste ?
<fvahid> aliz74: na /dev gaziyash fargh dare
<aliz74> kheile khob dastet dard nakone
<fvahid> aliz74: az bacheha beporsi migan
<aliz74> hala felan boro be karet beres ta man ham man mount ro bekhoonam
<aliz74> bye
<aliz74> :D
<aliz74> :)
<aliz74> :]
<aliz74> :(
<aliz74> :O
<aliz74> :&
<aliz74> :3
<aliz74> :@
<aliz74> :$
<alabd1> aliz74: are you ok ?
<aliz74> ARE YOU THINKING SO ?
<aliz74> OF COURSE NOT
<aliz74> :#
<aliz74> be omide didar
<alabd1> movafagh bashin
<aliz74> shokran ya sayyedi
<alabd1> fee amane llah
<aliz74> alabd1 : dadash shoma ubuntu kar mikoni ?
<alabd1> bale
<aliz74> baraye mount kardan chikar konam ?
<alabd1> mount /dev/ /folder
<aliz74> khob jaye harkodoom chi bezanam
<aliz74> ?
<alabd1> chio mikhaid mount konid ?
<aliz74> yeki az partition haye hardam ro
<aliz74> waghti windows dashtam esmesh Drive F bood
<dark-sun> سلام
<dark-sun> salam
<dark-sun> هلو
<dark-sun> hello
<dark-sun> صفحه کلید فارسیم نصب شد
<dark-sun> :D
<alabd1> aliz74: berid tuye menu place unja bayad peidash koni
<alabd1> dark-sun:  aleikom salam
<aliz74> khob are hast
<aliz74> moshkel ine :
<dark-sun> alabd1: :P zaboonam dar oomade, key azan mige?
<dark-sun> :D
<aliz74> chetori az too terminal behesh dastrasi peyda konam
<aliz74> somebody help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
 * dark-sun looks like 8-X
<aliz74> Of Course
 * dark-sun asab nadare, mikhad ba 1i dava kone! 
<aliz74> ki ?
<dark-sun> aliz74: to chi migi?
 * dark-sun yaghe aliz74 ro gerefte
<alabd1> aliz74: df -h
<alabd1> ro bezan
<aliz74> chemdunam dari ba ki harf mizai
<alabd1> nodelinke a drivet ro peida kon
<alabd1> masalan /dev/sda1
<alabd1> bad ham ye folder besaz
<alabd1> bad ham mount /dev/sda1 /folder
<aliz74> 2ta soal
<aliz74> 1: nodlinke drivam ro az koja biaram ?
<alabd1> df- h
<alabd1> df -h
<aliz74> vaghtimizanam in miad :
<alabd1> aliz74: pastebin.com
<aliz74> http://pastebin.com/nMHW0mCb
<aliz74> didi ?
 * dark-sun parvaz mikone mire balaye kelisa mishine.. fet fet fet....
 * dark-sun peep roshan karde.. ~ ~ ~
<alabd1> dark-sun: khoshhal bash nazdik dare mishe :D
<alabd1> aliz74: ino bezanid sudo blkid
<dark-sun> alabd1: :)
<dark-sun> alabd1: man inja khorshidi nemibinam.. eftar shod!
<dark-sun> :D
<alabd1> ajale nakon
<aliz74> peyda kardam
<aliz74> /dev/sda7
<aliz74> hala chi ?
<dark-sun> mardom man raftam... bye
<aliz74> nooshe jan bashe
<aliz74> beshe
<aliz74> eftar
<aliz74> alabd1 : folder ro koja besazam?
<alabd1> aliz74: har ja mikhaid farghy nemikone
<aliz74> baadesh bayad directorish ro bedam ?
<alabd1> adresesh ro
<aliz74> in ke mige bayad root basham
<aliz74> vaghti ba sudo zadam mige : "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /home/alireza/Drivef: No such file or directory"
<aliz74> alo
<alabd1> device linket chy bud ?
<aliz74> chi shod?
<aliz74> /dev/sda7
<alabd1> sda ?
<aliz74> sda7
<aliz74> WHERE ARE YOU?
<alabd1> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /foleret
<aliz74> mige "fuse: failed to access mountpoint /Drivef: No such file or directory"
<alabd1> aliz74: ntfs e ?
<aliz74> folderi ke sakhtam dakhele pooshe home vadakhele pooshe useram hast
<aliz74> are
<alabd1> ntfs-3g ro nasb konid ghablesh aliz74
<aliz74> ba apt-get
<aliz74> ?
<alabd1> farghy nemikone ba chy
<aliz74> ok
<alabd1> bye
<aliz74> mamnoon az komaket
<princef> dar morede php kesi mitune komak kone?
<princef> php kar kesi nist?
<amin> i need help please?
<amin> peazip-3.8.LINUX.GTK2.tgz
<amin> ro mikham in ham linkesh http://code.google.com/p/peazip/downloads/detail?name=peazip-3.8.LINUX.GTK2.tgz&can=2&q=
<amin> kesi hast inje ke in ro dl kone to rpidshare ye 4shared upload koneh
<Nu^253r> amin ba tor dl kon
<amin> Nu^253r: emkanesh nist in ISP la masab hame chi ro basteh
<amin> shoma nemitonid ba vpn berid?
<Nu^253r> vpn nadaram
<Nu^253r> mitoni ssh vasl shi?
<amin> aghe bedam chi?
<Nu^253r> donbale ye shell begard
<amin> Nu^253r: aghe beheton vpn bedam chi?
<Nu^253r> amin chera vpn bastat
<Nu^253r> amin
<Nu^253r> mizaramesh to ifile.it vasat
<amin> yes i am testing again
<amin> wait a moment
<amin> age in ro dl mikardid ali mishod
<Nu^253r> alan mizaramesh to ifile.it vasat
<amin> mamnooon
<amin> khir bebini
<Nu^253r> amin sabor bash
<amin> ok
<Nu^253r> ba lynx kar kardan yekam sakhte :D
<amin> yes
<amin> medonam chi migid
<Nu^253r> http://ifile.it/my817it/peazip-3.8.LINUX
<Nu^253r> amin bebin javab mide
<Nu^253r> amin age javab dad bayad dar haghe Free software ye kare mofid bokoni :)
<amin> harkari begid mekonam
<Nu^253r> onesh dige bekhodet bastegi darea amin :)
<Nu^253r> bedon ke madyone Free software hasti
<Nu^253r> ifile ro filter kardan?!
<amin> yes
<Nu^253r> vyasa pas
<Nu^253r> amin
<Nu^253r> isp chi dari?
<amin> TCL sherkate mokhaberat e iran
<Nu^253r> to shatel dari
<Nu^253r> na mokhaberat
<amin> DSL mokhaberat hastesh
<Nu^253r> na vala ipt ke male shatel hast
<Nu^253r> amin
<Nu^253r> ifile filter nist
<Nu^253r> man mokhaberat daram
<Nu^253r> to ba shatel miyay
<amin> az saat 1 shab be bad ta 9 sobhe bad misheh shatel
<Nu^253r> va nemidonam chera shatel filter karde
<amin> isfahan intori hast
<Nu^253r> yw whois as ip khodet begir
<amin> bad ham sorat miyad baiiiin
<amin> wait
<Nu^253r> hal shod amin ?
<amin> bale ghorban mamnoon
<Nu^253r> khosh bashi amin
<Nu^253r> FS yadet nare
<Nu^253r> gostaresh bede
<Nu^253r> va Danesh Azad ro niz ham
<Nu^253r> man beram yechi bokhoram ke goshanem
<amin> NOOOOSH
<Nu^253r> amin ye shell vase khodet begir ke in kararo ba on bokoni
<Nu^253r> bad ftp koni vase khodet
<numb> slm
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-14
<btral> salam
<btral> من میخوام برای
<btral> http.conf
<btral> یه یوزر جدید تعریف کنم که یه کم محدودیت داشته باشه نسبت به یوزر ادمین
<btral> کمک لازم دارم
<alabd1> btral: aleikom salam , manzuret tnazimate apache ?
<btral> bale
<btral> hame ye page haye an to in masiran: /home/httpd/cgi-bin/*
<btral> ye user daram: admin be hame y page ha dastresi dare
<btral> user dige ba esme user2 mikham ke faghat be ye page khas az on masir dastresi dashte bashe na be hame
<btral> ok?
<alabd1> ok wait
<btral> tnx
<btral> alabd1: ?
<alabd1> w8
<btral1> hastam
<alabd1> sorry btral1yekam busy hastam khob distroton chie ?
<btral1> nemidonam
<btral1> distro khas e sherkate
<btral1> man motazeram
<alabd1> btral: distroton ubuntu ?
<alabd1> age ubuntu begam chetor ijad konin user jadid ro
<alabd1> btral: windowse ya linux ?
<btral> linux
<btral> ijad user ok hast
<btral> ama chetor begim be ye page bere na be hame page ha?
<alabd1> btral: be ye page bere?
<alabd1> bere yani chy ?
<btral> man 8 ta page daram hame to ye masiran
<btral> web panel 8 ta menu dare
<btral> user jadid faghat mojaz e menu akhar ro bebine
<btral> na hame ro
<alabd1> baghie user ha un file ro bebinan eshkali nadare?
<alabd1> btral: yekam sary tar lotfan  user ha un page akhary  ro bebinan eshkali nadare?
<alabd1> user jadid faghat menu akahr ro ke mikhad bebine aya user haye ghabli in file ro betunan bebinan ya na ?
<btral> alabd1: ?
<alabd1> btral: soal kardam
<alabd1> btral: zaheran shoma vaght nadary bande bayad beram soraghe karam amry nist ? in shayad komaketun kone man setfacl
<alabd1> age baghie user ha ham nemikhaid in file ro read konan
<alabd1> owner ro user jadid konid barash
<alabd1> ba chown userjadid file
<alabd1> bad chmod 700
<btral> alabd1:
<btral> no nemishe
<btral> file haye ci ma ba nobody hastan
<alabd1> btral: bizahamt ye bar dige bekhunid chizaye ke nevshtam
<btral> midonam
<btral> ama nemishe owner file ha ro taghyir dad
<btral> bayad to config ha bashe
<btral> chon ma user ro ke nemidonim
<btral> karbar az web pannel mikhad user besaze
<btral> be root ham dastresi badare
<alabd1> btral: mage hamun user ke sakhte mishe ba un file ijad nemishe ?
<btral> no
<btral> file az ghabl amade hast
<alabd1> btral: owenerehsun goftid kie ?
<alabd1> age owner file ha nobody bashe
<alabd1> baghie user ha ham mitunan file ro bekhunan
<alabd1> ok ?
<alabd1> moshkeli nist ?
<btral1> nobody
<alabd1> age owner file ha nobody bashe
<alabd1> baghie user ha ham mitunan file ro bekhunan
<alabd1> moshkeli nist ?
<btral1> دو تا سوزر هست
<btral1> یکی همه  چیزو میخونه
<btral1> یکی فقط یه منو رو
<btral1> نه هستم
<alabd1> btral1: fek konam  setfacl
<alabd1> hal kone masalatun ro
<alabd1> btral1: dial up darid dc mishid hey ?
<btral1> نه وایمکسیم
<alabd1> modem gaht o vasl mishe ?ya moshkele isp e?
<alabd1> btral1:
<alabd1> modem gaht o vasl mishe ?ya moshkele isp e?
<everplays> btral1, nokte aval: httpd va apache 1ki hastan. nokte dovom: age too channel beporsi behtar-e. nokte sevom: soal-et ro mostaghim bepors nagoo ke dar che moredie ya baladi folan chiz ro
<alabd> btral1: dc
<btral1> نه
<btral1> اوکی
<alabd> btral1: modem gaht o vasl mishe ?ya moshkele isp e?
<btral1> مودم اوکی هست
<btral1> شبکه مونو تست میکنن بچه ها میخورن به کابلا
<btral1> میتونید کمک کنیئ؟
<btral1> منظورمو ماتوجه شدید؟
<alabd> btral1: mikhoran be cable ha ?
<btral1> 3
<btral> 33
<btral> salam
<btral> man mikham ye demo dashte basham bara webam
<btral> mishe begid chi ro bayad google konam/.
<ehsan> کسی میدونه چه جوری icu رو تو آرچ دانگرید کنم؟
<ehsan> how to downgrad package icu (4.8.1-1 => 4.8-1)?
<aliz74> salm bar hame
<aliz74> mishe yeki mano rahnamayy kone ke chetor respority haye "Apt-get" va "Aptitud" amo Update konam ?
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74>  chetor respority haye "Apt-get" va "Aptitud" amo Update konam ?
<Nu^253r> /cs info #persian
<aliz74> Salam bar "Nu 235r"
<aliz74> ako
<aliz74> bebakhshid. al
<aliz74> alo
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> Iam wawing my hand in air . do anyone looks?
<aliz74> :
<aliz74> :-
<aliz74> :-)
<aliz74> :-(
<aliz74> :-$
<aliz74> :-O
<aliz74> :-D
<aliz74> :-p
<aliz74> :-z
<aliz74> :-x
<aliz74> :-@
<aliz74> :-!
<aliz74> :-#
<aliz74> baba yeki mano begire
<aliz74> gaht zadam
<aliz74> !
<aliz74> Chra hichkas behem nemifahme daram zer mizanam?
<aliz74> Chra hichkas nemifahme daram zer mizanam?
<aliz74> nega kon chanta comment zadam !
<aliz74> hame lala kardan ?
<aliz74> manam beram lala konam?
<aliz74> yani hishki nist?
<aliz74> faghat khastam khabar bedam UBUNTU vase HD2 ham oomad
<aliz74> !
<aliz74> bye everyone
<aliz74> " IN GOD WE TRUST "
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-06
<mahdy> maour: عزیزم دل تنگت شدم
<maour> mahdy: مویوم
<mahdy> :))
<maour> چه خبر از کجا ؟
<mahdy> maour: خبری نیست از هیچ جا
<maour> خب خداروشکر
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> ?
 * dark-sun mikhune MaMaD nabudi bebini, shahr azaad gashte...
<MaMaD> hm
<MaMaD> hastin man moshkelamo begam
<MaMaD> ?
<MaMaD> Fetched 13.4 MB in 25min 14s (8,857 B/s)
<MaMaD> Reading package lists... Done
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 77589CABF0B5D826
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D8AD4DE78EEBB0CA
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 1FFD34C9EB13C954
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A777609328949509
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 52A794126E3AB2D3
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D530E028F59EAE4D
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E0F30C2B9DA85604
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 88DB8FC6C190F85D
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 86D36DFDE6A250EA
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 464AD83D4631BBEA
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<MaMaD> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C2518248EEA14886
<MaMaD> mamad@ZeuS:~$
<MaMaD> man ino chikar konam?
<MaMaD> chetori inaro peyda konam bad remove konam?
<dark-sun> MaMaD✪ error haye tulani ro tuye kanal paste nakon
<dark-sun> MaMaD✪ az ubuntu.pastebin.com estefade kon, linkesho bezar
<MaMaD> alan inja hichki nemidone man che konam?
<MaMaD> nemishe inaro remove kard?
<MaMaD> dastori chizi
<dark-sun> MaMaD✪ how to config http://ppa.launchpad.net  ro google kon
<MaMaD> hal shod tnx dark-sun
<dark-sun> MaMaD✪ welcome ;)
<siroos> salam
<siroos> kesi inja hast ?
<siroos> soal daram
<dark-sun> :D
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<safeith> فرق بین لینوکس و یونیکس چیه ؟
<siroos> salam
<siroos> strnx
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-07
<glad> help
<juker> helo
<juker> salam
<Guest59737> با چه دستوری میشه کل دستورات یه فولدر و زیر فولدرهاشو دسترسی روت داد؟
<anoNxeRo> Guest59737, ba chmod -R
<anoNxeRo> Guest59737, ba chwon -R ***
<anoNxeRo> eshtebah goftam:D
<anoNxeRo> chown -R root /dir
<ali__> salam
<ali__> in directory bara chi hast ?
<ali__> usr/local/magic
<siroos> salam
<siroos> strnx
<toti1> salam
<arvinall> سلام لطفا هرکی‌ درباره گراب می‌دونه جواب این رو بده http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,42212.0.html
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-08
<majid> با سلام من مخزن کامل ابونتو ۱۲.۴ خریده ام ؛خواستم بپرسم آیا سایتی هست که کاربرد این همه برنامه  را گفته باشد؟
<anoNxeRo> majid, to site bebin package search nadare?
<majid> hamin site?
<anoNxeRo> na
<majid> pas kodom site?
<anoNxeRo> !packages
<lubotu3> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<anoNxeRo> !packages | majid
<lubotu3> majid: please see above
<majid> merci
<MaMaD> Salam Be Hame
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<MaMaD> Ye Soal Dashtam
<numb95> MaMaD: سلام
<MaMaD> Salam
<numb95> MaMaD:  در خدمتم
<numb95> MaMaD: سلام
<MaMaD> Man kde 4.9 nasb kardam bebinam chetorie
<numb95> خب
<MaMaD> bad restart kardam didam zade panjere login amo change karde
<MaMaD> mikham hamon ghablie bashe chikar konam?
<numb95> اوبونتو؟
<MaMaD> are
<numb95> از lightdm رفته روی kdm
<numb95> خب
<numb95> ببین
<numb95> ۲-۳ راه داری
<MaMaD> in kde jadid ye lightdm manager dasht rafte ro on khodesh change karde alan mikham on ghablie bashe
<MaMaD> bale gosham ba shomast
<numb95> کی‌دی‌ای از KDM
<numb95> استفاده می‌کنه
<MaMaD> Ok
<numb95> این راه رو امتحان کنن ببین چی می‌زنه
<MaMaD> Chashm
<numb95> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightDM
<numb95> البته
<numb95> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<numb95> DM باید بشه
<numb95> dm
<MaMaD> 3 ta gozine omade
<MaMaD> kdm
<numb95> خب
<MaMaD> lightDM
<numb95> بزن lightdm
<MaMaD> lightdm
<MaMaD> 2ta lightdm hast ha
<numb95> ۲ تا lightdm ??
<MaMaD> yeki DM esh bozorge
<MaMaD> are
<numb95> خب lightdm رو انتخاب کن
<numb95> اونی که حروف کوچیک داره
<MaMaD> Ok
<MaMaD> kardam
<numb95> خب
<numb95> logout
<MaMaD> amma hamon avalesh ro hamon kochike bod hA
<numb95> کن ببین درست شده یا نه
<numb95> یه تست کن
<MaMaD> chashm
<numb95> اگه نشد بزارش رو بزرگه
<MaMaD> numb95
<MaMaD> Test Kardam Amma Nashod
<numb95> MaMaD: بزار رو بزرگه
<MaMaD> Ham lightDM Ham lightdm
<numb95> sudo apt-get remove kdm
<numb95> اگه خود kdm رو پاک کرد بزار پاک شه
<MaMaD> Bebin Entekhabeshon ke mikoni rangeshon Banafsh mishe?
<MaMaD> man ro har kodom miram jahate rasto mizanam banafsh mishe bad ok mikonam
<MaMaD> Ok Inam Alan Mizanam
<MaMaD> Zadam
<MaMaD> Alan logout konam?
<MaMaD> alan KDE Settingo Baz Kardam GHablesh 2ta nazimate login setting dasht yeki kdm bodd yeki lightDM
<MaMaD> Alan kdm esh pak shode amma lightDM esh Hast
<numb95> lightdm رو انتخاب کن
<MaMaD> ok
<numb95> ریست کن بعد
<MaMaD> pas man brb
<MaMaD> numb95 : Nashod
<numb95> MaMaD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm رو بزن دوباره
<ZeuS> numb95 : sorry DC
<ZeuS> Zadam
<numb95> ZeuS: چه شد؟
<ZeuS> Ino Zadam sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ZeuS> dobare hamon lightdm o entekhab konam
<ZeuS> alan 2tast lightdm o lightDM
<numb95> یکی رو انتخاب کن و ریست کن
<ZeuS> Ok
<numb95> اگه نشد اون یکی رو انتخاب کن و ریست کن
<ZeuS> Ok
<ZeuS> brb
<anoNxeRo> nemikhad bezan /etc/init.d/lightdm restart?
<hasoub> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<hasoub> hi
<hasoub> ye solal dar morede ubunto dashtam
<anoNxeRo> !ask | hasoub
<lubotu3> hasoub: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hasoub> man ke nafahmidam chi shod
<hasoub> printere man to ubunto kar nemikone
<hasoub> canon lbp3000
<anoNxeRo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1237208
<anoNxeRo> http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<majid> salam mororgare google chromium chera too tanzimat  be  change network proxy vasl nemishe?
<majid_> salam chera chromium be  barname  netwprk proxy vasl nemishe?
<majid_> When running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and environment variables.
<majid_> seting=>under the hood=->chang network proxy=>!خطا
<majid_> salam chera chromium be  barname  netwprk proxy vasl nemishe?
<majid_> seting=>under the hood=->chang network proxy=>!خطا
<majid_> When running Chromium under a supported desktop environment, the system proxy settings will be used. However, either your system is not supported or there was a problem launching your system configuration.  But you can still configure via the command line. Please see man chromium-browser for more information on flags and environment variables.
<majid_> salam chera chromium be  barname  netwprk proxy vasl nemishe?
<majid_> چرا کسی جواب نمبده؟
<majid_> لطفا وقت مردم نگیرید!
<majid_> لطفا وقت مردم نگیرید!
<majid_> اگه نمی خواین جواب بدین! پس چه غلطی اینجا میکنید؟ گمشید بیرون وقت مردم الکی نگیرید.
<siroos> salam
<siroos> strnx
<siroos> salam
<siroos> man ye soali daram kesi mitoone javab bede lotfan ?
<siroos> ?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast?
<nixoeen> MaMaD: hast
<MaMaD> salam
<MaMaD> Agha man in Emerald o nasb kardam
<MaMaD> bad theme ham nasb kardam
<MaMaD> emerald --replace ba in dastoram avaz mikonam amma terminalo ke mibandam mipare menu
<nixoeen> MaMaD: ino benevis: nohup emerald --replace
<MaMaD> menu window kolan mipare nixoeen
<MaMaD> eyval damet garm
<MaMaD> faghat age bekham ghabliaro bargardonam che konam?
<nixoeen> MaMaD: yebar logout kon dobare bia
<MaMaD> Yani Inaei ketheme haye emelar bade har bar logout dobare barmigardan be halate avalie?
<nixoeen> MaMaD: are, gheyr az inke session eto kamelan avaz koni
<MaMaD> Chetori Bayad Avaz Kard?
<nixoeen> MaMaD: rah haye mokhtalefi dare. Too internet begard bebin chetor bayad inkaro kard. Raahi ke man baladam yekam ziadi sakhte, motmaenan rahe sadetar vojood dare
<MaMaD> Ok
<MaMaD> Faghat Ye Chizi
<MaMaD> Akharin Sola
<MaMaD> Man Ba Klik rast to Fireox moshkel daram
<MaMaD> yani ro link ya har chizi bayad chand bar klik rast konam in menu biad
<MaMaD> ba har kilik rast menu miad amma sari mipare
<nixoeen> MaMaD: nemidunam male chi mitune bashe
<nixoeen> MaMaD: click rast mikoni dokmaro negah dar, vel nakon
<nixoeen> MaMaD: baz ham nemishe?
<MaMaD> Chera Onjori Mishe
<MaMaD> Mishe
<nixoeen> MaMaD: az kheyli chiza mitune bashe, too internet begard shayad barash rahi peyda kardi
<MaMaD> Akhe Chand bar Ke Ubuntu nasb Kardam hamishe to firefox in moshkelo dashtam
<nixoeen> MaMaD: man alan bayad beram. rooz khosh ;)
<MaMaD> Ok Agha
<MaMaD> mer30
<MaMaD> tyt
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-09
<royaflash> salam kedmat dostan
<royaflash> chetor mishe ba gpg file download kard
<Ahmad> سلام چرا بعضی جاها مثل اینجا:https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/notify-osd-icons/+pots/notify-osd-icons/fa/+translate ترجمه شده ولی نزده که پرشده میلش قرمزه
<Ahmad> ؟
<saeed_> kasi hast betuneh komakam koneh man mikham linkeh Stream fileh video ee ke to pageh http://www.orlive.com/umm/videos/whipple-procedure-for-pancreatic-cancer hast ro behem bedeh  sourcesh ro gashtam chizi dastgiram nashud fek konam ba JS ye buffer dorost mikoneh va ba flash player az un buffer mikhuneh kasi hast ke balad bashe o begeh cheturi mitunam az in stream download konam ? rahi hast ?
<saeed_> link : http://www.orlive.com/umm/videos/whipple-procedure-for-pancreatic-cancer
<saeed_> bebakhshid DC shudam
<saeed_> kasi hast betuneh komakam koneh man linkeh Stream fileh video ee ke to pageh http://www.orlive.com/umm/videos/whipple-procedure-for-pancreatic-cancer hast ro mikham.
<saeed_> sourcesh ro gashtam chizi dastgiram nashud fek konam ba JS ye buffer dorost mikoneh va ba flash player az un buffer mikhuneh linkeh streamesh ro ham ta inja midunam ke az slp3d.fcod.llnwd.net:1935  migireh ama url kamelesh ro natunestam peyda konam kasi hast ke balad bashe o begeh cheturi mitunam az in stream download konam ? rahi hast ?
<saeed_> link : http://www.orlive.com/umm/videos/whipple-procedure-for-pancreatic-cancer
<mehdi> salam
<mehdi> kasi nist?
<mehdi> ye soal dashtam doostan
<dark-sun> na
<dark-sun> !ask | mehdi
<lubotu3> mehdi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mehdi> sorry
<mehdi> man daram java nasb mikonam
<mehdi> peygham khata mide
<mehdi> be in shekl
<dark-sun> !pastebin
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mehdi> mige bayad JAVA_HOME va PATH ro tanzim koni
<mehdi> file /etc/profile ro tanzim kardam vali baz hamon peygham khata miyad
<dark-sun> mehdi✪ be oon che rabti dare?
<dark-sun> mehdi✪ az koja java ro nasb kardi?
<mehdi> az terminal daram nasb mikonam
<mehdi> ye file hast ba pasvande .sh
<dark-sun> omg
<dark-sun> filet ro az koja avordi mehdi ?
<mehdi> az site Oracle download kardam
<dark-sun> mehdi✪ link?
<mehdi> linke sho ro vase chi mikhayed dark-sun?
<dark-sun> mikham bahash axe yadegari begiram
<mehdi> :)
<dark-sun> :X
<mehdi> jesarat nashe dooste man khob baram soal pish omad
<mehdi> az doostane gerami kasi nabook man ro rahnamaei kone
<mehdi> ?
<mehdi> kasi chera sohbat nemikone?
<mehdi> :)
<mehdi> hi all
<mehdi> ?
<mehdi> i have a question?
<mehdi> kesi nist javab bede?
<mehdi> pas b darde chi mikoore inja?
<mehdi> ???
<mehdi> strnx
<mehdi> maour?
<mehdi> ?
<maour> !
<maour> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-10
<Sefid_Par> Salam. inja kasi hast ke gooshi ba system aamele bada dashtebashe?
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast
<MaMaD> ?
<siroos> salam
<mehi> hi all
<mehi> ye soal dashtam?
<mehi> motaghyer haye mahali set kardam
<mehi> ama systemo k reboot mikonam
<mehi> motaghayere mahali pak shode?
<mehi> bache ha?
<mehi> khob shoma inja chekar mikonid?
<mehi> bikarid/
<mehi> ?
<deymah> salam   khate farmane ubuntu ro az kojast?
<jeus> salam be hame
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-11
<esak> #5hit
<the-light> hey dark-sun
<dark-sun> salam the-light
<dark-sun> ahavaalet?
<the-light> mokhlesam dark-sun
<the-light> chetori dark-sun?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ mersi, khubam
<dark-sun> sorry 1am busy hastam
<the-light> dark-sun: 1 saal e busy hasti to, mashkuki
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> gereftaria vel nemikonan
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-12
<arman> salam behame
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-05
<tehrani> dustan salam arz shod
<tehrani> kasi hast?
<rndr> salam
<informa> kasi hast?
<informa> salam
<HDArtworks> salam. man mikham barname kerio ro nasb konam ama error mide mige aptdaemon nemitoone pak beshe
<HDArtworks> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit daram
<aminzpro> salam
<aminzpro> از دوستان کسی هست این مشکل منو حل کنه؟ بد جوری گیرما !!! جریان اینه که میخوام از ویندوز به لینوکس ریموت بزنم اما اینو نشون میده ... نرم افزار VNC server هم نصب کردم 100 بار مراحل نصب و تنظیم و چک کردم اما نفهمیدم مشکل از کجاست! لطفا راهنمایی کنین
<DeadHead> salam be hame
<DeadHead> bacheha kasi inja hast django kar karde bashe?
<DeadHead> darbate class django.template.Template sal daram
<JAVACODER|busy> hi
<JAVACODER|busy> DeadHead: chera nemiri az #python-ir ya #5hit beporsi ?
<DeadHead> JAVACODER|busy: az python-ir porsidam
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER|busy☣ <lxsameer> DeadHead: bia tu python-ir ta behet begam
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER|busy☣ #technotux nisi
<anoNxeRo> havaset kojast to
<JAVACODER|busy> DeadHead: areh baadesh didam
<JAVACODER|busy> DeadHead : sameer karesh dorosteh ro jango
<JAVACODER|busy> anoNxeRo: technotux ro check nakardeh budam
<JAVACODER|busy> anoNxeRo: in mozakhraf chie gozashti ro site !!!
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER|busy☣ pas chetor jorat kardi harf bezani
<anoNxeRo> JAVACODER|busy☣ kodomo migi?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-06
<Amir_Ghasemi> salam, man ye soal dar morede etesal bridge va ppoe dar ubuntu daram, kasi mitone komak kone?
<amin> سلام کسی هست اینجا؟
<amin> کسی نیست برای کمک؟
<rndr> !ask | amin
<lubotu3> amin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amin> anybody?
<amin> من برای نصب جاوا با مشکل خوردم
<amin> نت بینز جی دی کا رو نمی شناسه
<amin> می تونید کمک کنید؟
<amin> کلا همگی موفق باشید
<JAVACODER> amin: os chie?
<JAVACODER> amin: thanls
<JAVACODER> thanks
<amin> اوبونتو
<amin> داشتم می رفتم دیگه
<JAVACODER> bayad envirment variable set koni
<amin> Û±Û².Û°Û´
<amin> کجا؟
<JAVACODER> amin: inja irc hast va tazmini nis ke vaghti shoma soal mikoni kasi vazifeh dareh ke hich kari nakoneh va faghat javab bedeh
<JAVACODER> inja bayad sabr koni
<amin> irc yani chi?
<JAVACODER> amin: freenode.net
<rndr> internet relay chat
<amin> age manzooret too profile too /etc hast in karo kardam
<amin> vali netbeans nemishnakht
<JAVACODER> amin: ya bayad env variable set koni ya java_home ro be codeh jarit beshnasuni
<amin> alanam ke kollan zadam daghoonesh kardam
<amin> :d
<amin> na
<JAVACODER> man linux kar nistam dude bebin rndr chizi miduneh ke cheturi 1 envirement variable set koni
<JAVACODER> to windows ro midinam :D
<JAVACODER> amin: chio daghun kardi ?
<amin> private begam behesh?
<rndr> JAVACODER, to window kar mikoni va nemigofti?
<JAVACODER> rndr: :D
<amin> rndr mitooni komakam koni?
<JAVACODER> rndr: alan amadeh ee hack koni ?! :D
<rndr> JAVACODER, has been added to the ignore list
<JAVACODER> :))))
<JAVACODER> kasif
<JAVACODER> rndr: komak kon 1 java_home ro ubuntu bendazeh
<amin> rastesh ye doone khodam gerftam ba terminal nasb kardam bad fahmidam 64 bit boode
<amin> ghablanam openjdk faghat bood
<JAVACODER> amin: khub 32 ro begir o nasb kon
<amin> vali net beans bazam nemshnakht
<rndr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2655641/set-environment-variable-in-ubuntu
<JAVACODER> amin: aslan fek konam ru linux khudesh java_home ro mishnasuneh
<JAVACODER> amin: az terminalet bebin java nasb hast aval ya na
<rndr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6477415/how-to-set-java-home-in-ubuntu
<rndr> amin, inaro bebin
<amin> pas bayad in karo mikardam
<JAVACODER> rndr: afarin afarin , googlet khubeh :))
<amin> man ino edit kardam
<JAVACODER> amin: aval bayad java ro nasb koni dude
<JAVACODER> amin: baladi ?
<amin> are baba
<amin> a openjdk ro nasb kardam
<JAVACODER> amin: baad bayad motmaen beshi ke java nasb shudeh
<JAVACODER> cheturi mifahmi ke java nasbeh ? amin
<amin> ba zadane java dge
<amin> too terminal
<rndr> amin, shayad bayad khode java bashe na openjdk
<JAVACODER> amin: javac ro ham bezan bebin chi migeh
<amin> man rastesh netbeans mikham nasb konam
<amin> oon jdk mikhad
<rndr> JAVACODER, windowsi khabis harf nazan baham!! dari harf mizani roto onvar kon hadeaghal nabinamet!!
<JAVACODER> rndr: baadesham shoma fek konam jre nasb kardi ama jdk mikhad
<amin> alan ke migam kollan daghoonesh kardam
<JAVACODER> amin: pak kon az aval
<rndr> amin, chisho daghonkarid?
<amin> akhe esmesh neveshte open jdk
<JAVACODER> amin: jdk 32 bit 7 ro begir o nasb kon
<JAVACODER> open jdk !!! na un testeh
<JAVACODER> be dardeh kar nemikhureh
<rndr> (X11; Ubuntu; Linux i686; rv:18.0)
<amin> bad az inke openjdk javab nadad khodam yeki gerefte boodam ke ba terminal nasb kardam badan fahmidam 46bit boode
<JAVACODER> shoma linuxi ha chera fek mikonid harchu open o free hast noskheye aslie ?!
<JAVACODER> 46 biti nadarim dude
<rndr> JAVACODER, darim be shoma nemidim
<amin> baba vallah man aslan az linux sar dar nemiaram
<amin> aslish chie?
<amin> pas
<JAVACODER> amin: chera pas use mikoni ?!
<amin> chi?
<JAVACODER> amin: kasi majboret kardeh linux kar koni ?
<amin> are
<amin> symfony
<amin> !!!
<JAVACODER> amin: symfony ghalat kardeh :D
<rndr> symphony and metallica? ya sypfony khali?
<JAVACODER> amin: mikhay ba netbeans php code bezani ?
<amin>  baba enghad in chand rooze be linux fohsh dadam ke
<amin> metalica chie dada
<JAVACODER> rndr: bia tahvil begir be linuxetun fosh dadeh
<amin> hamoon symfoony basame
<amin> agha man chi kar konam
<JAVACODER> amin: mikhay ba netbeans php code bezani ?
<amin> are
<rndr> JAVACODER, melse ineke yeki be moadelate fourier fosh bede
<rndr> chize khasi nmishe, jehalate khodesho esbat karde
<amin> netbeans ghashang symfony ro mishnase
<amin> asab baram nazashte akhe
<amin> الان ۶۰۰ مگ برداشتم اوبونتو رو با بدبختی دانلود کردم
<JAVACODER> amin: man kasiam ke midunam netbeans vaseh kar ba php kheili khub nis , vaseh java alie ama vaseh php az eclipse ba plugineh php use kon
<rndr> amin, cheghad dar bare linux midoni?
<amin> نصب که کردم یمگه ۳۰۰ مگ هم ا\\دیت بگیر
<JAVACODER> : rndr cheghad dar moredeh linux miduni ? tarif kon ?
<amin> لازم نیست دربارش بدونم
<amin> من یه اند یوزرم
<rndr> JAVACODER, be hadi ke karamo rah bendaze, age rah nandakht miram google mikonam
<JAVACODER> amin: man kasiam ke midunam netbeans vaseh kar ba php kheili khub nis , vaseh java alie ama vaseh php az eclipse ba plugineh php use kon
<amin> دارم باهاش کار می کنم و راضی نیستم
<JAVACODER> rndr: cheghad google ro mishnasi ? :D
<amin> نه اخه
<amin> نت بینز
<rndr> dar che mored JAVACODER ?
<amin> سیمفونیو یه راست می شناسه
<rndr> omade khastegarit JAVACODER ?
<amin> با تمام توابع
<JAVACODER> : rndr: JAVACODER, ye gallery khob ke baram kar kone :( pas google ro nemishnasi dude , linuxam bendaz dur
<JAVACODER> amin: hameye ide haye khub mishnasan dude
<rndr> JAVACODER, goftam baram kar kone, aslan in dota mozoe jodast, nagoftam ke nagashtam ke goftam, oni ke mikhastam nashod
<JAVACODER> amin: netbeans faghat gui jalebi dareh hamin
<amin> نه
<rndr> to dari maghlate mikoni
<amin> اقا به من کمک کنید
<JAVACODER> rndr: dg enghort naya
<amin> اغثنی
<amin> :دی
<JAVACODER> amin: cheghad befim karet rah miufteh ? :D
<rndr> JAVACODER, vayse be in intuxicated begam ye chanta foshet bede
<amin> الان چطوری اون چیزی که قبلا نصب کردن حذف کنم کاملا؟
<rndr> apt-get purge package
<amin> من به نت بینز دقیقا مسرو می دادم اصلا بازم قبول نمی کرد
<JAVACODER> amin: avalan eclipse use kon dovoman jdk 7 32 biti ro dl kon o nasb kon o java va javac ro to terminal bezan sevoman harchi dus dashti az ide haee ke ba java neveshteh shudeh use kon
<amin> pas open java khoob nist?
<amin> open jdk chie pas?
<amin> رفتید کلا؟
<JAVACODER> na
<JAVACODER> amin: #openjdk
<amin> خب به درد نمی خوره؟
<amin> اقا ممنون
<amin> من برم ببینم می تونم حذفش کن یا نه
<amin> یا علی
<HDArtworks> salam. kasi kerio client ro tooneste roo ubuntu 12.04 nasb kone?
<JAVACODER> HDArtworks: mageh kerio versioneh linuxi ham dareh ?
<HDArtworks> :D are baba
<HDArtworks> man downloadesh kardam amma vase nasb error mide mige aptdaemon nemitoone pak beshe
<JAVACODER> chera pak beshe ?!
<HDArtworks> nemidoonam valla
<HDArtworks> error ajibie too forum porsidam ta bebinam kasi javab mide ya na
<HDArtworks> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,72692.msg605487.html#msg605487
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-07
<Mahmoudzadeh> با سلام.می خواستم بدونم چه طوری باید افکت های فوق العاده ابوبونتو رو فعال کرد؟کارت گرافیک من ATI هست.
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-08
<reza2610> salam doostan
<reza2610> ye soal daram mishe komak konid
<reza2610> ;|
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-09
<soltan> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-10
<drweb> salam
<drweb> kasii hast ???
<drweb> man yek soal dar mored nasb driver linux daram
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-11
<arrivalhacker> سلام خدمت همه
<arrivalhacker> من dell دارم
<arrivalhacker> man dell daram
<arrivalhacker> nore laptop ro kam mikonam
<arrivalhacker> ama vaghti dobare roshan mikonam
<arrivalhacker> bargashte halate ghabl
<arrivalhacker> chi kar konam?
<arrivalhacker> ?
<arrivalhacker> ?????
<soal> salaam
<soal> ye soali
<soal> ubuntu
<soal> yeki az noskhehaaye linuxe?
<soal>  /join #technotux
<rayeshman> soal:اوبونتو یکی از توزیع های گنو.لینوکسه
<soal> توزیع
<soal> با نسخه فرق داره؟
<soal> من الان تو پایان نامم چی بنویسم
<soal> دقیقا؟
<rayeshman> «توزیع»،همه همین رو میگن
<rayeshman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<rayeshman> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B2%DB%8C%D8%B9_%D9%84%DB%8C%D9%86%D9%88%DA%A9%D8%B3
<soal> پس بگم روی سیستم عامل لینوکس توزیع اوبونتونسخه 1210 پروژه را پیاده سازی کردیم؟
<rayeshman> روی سیستم عامل گنو/لینوکس
<rayeshman> نسخه ۱۲.۱۰
<soal> ahawn
<soal> ok
<soal> tnx
<rayeshman> توزیع گنو/لینوکس اوبونتو شاید بهتر باشه
<rayeshman> اون توضیح شما خیلی خیلی دقیقه :)
<soal_> chi?
<soal_> DC shodam
<soal_> :|
<rayeshman>  توزیع گنو/لینوکس اوبونتو شاید بهتر باشه،اون توضیح شما خیلی خیلی دقیقه :)
<soal_> noskhasho yani nagim?
<rayeshman> آره اون رو یادم رفت :) بستگی به کاری که کردید داره شاید ورژن کرنل رو هم لازم باشه بگید
<soal_> khaili mohem ni
<soal_> amaa bayad daghighan begim chiaa niaaz boode
<soal_> aghaa
<soal_> pa in khoobe?
<soal_> در توزیع گنو/لینوکس اوبونتو، نسخه 12.10 پیاده سازی کردیم
<soal_> eshtep ke nist?
<rayeshman> آره خوبه از نظر من.
<soal_> ok
<soal_> tnx
<soal_> darbaare QTCreator ham midoonid
<soal_> oonam bayad tozih bedim
<soal_> :|
<rayeshman> خیلی خیلی کم، چه توضیحی می خواید بدید؟
<soal_> chi hast
<soal_> bahash barnamamono neveshtimaaa
<soal_> halaa bayad makoos berim
<soal_> tozih bedim inaa chi hasan
<soal_> :|
<soal_> too in payan naame
<soal_> :|
<rayeshman> سرچ کردن همواره بهتر از پرسیدن جواب میده:
<rayeshman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_Creator
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-04
<Not-Hacker> Hi All :d
<Not-Hacker> Dustan kasi Hast ?:S :D
<Not-Hacker> Alow :P
<Not-Hacker> Dustan kasi nist ? :S
<Not-Hacker> :|
<Not-Hacker> Ajab :|
<Not-Hacker> alow :|
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-05
<reza> tst
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-06
<farbod> slm
<farbod> sobh bekheir
<farbod> ie soal?
<farbod> fargh 14.04 ba 14.04.1 chie?
<aftab> سلام
<mhabibi> سلام. کسی میدونه چطوری باید pip2 برای پایتون رو روی ابونتو نصب کنم؟
<mohammad> salam
<mohammad> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-07
<lxmahyar> repository dige'ee baraye tor toye ubuntu hast ya na ?
<armin_> salam
<armin_> salam be hame
<arash> سلام به همگی دوستان
<arash> من تازه ابونتو نصب کردم صدا ندارم
<arash> لطفا راهنماپی فرماپید
<arash> ابونتو کی لین ۱۴۰۴ نصب کردم
<arash> احتمال می دهم که درایور صدا را نشناخته
<arash> fh ja;v
<arash> با تشکر
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-08
<masoud_> slam bar azizan
<masoud_> kkhobid
<masoud_> azitrex
<sadadasdkj> salam
<masoud_> slam sadadasdk
<masoud_> ajab esme khafani dari dash
<sadadasdkj> na hal nadashtam ye chi zadam
<masoud_> je khabre inja
<masoud_> ahan
<masoud_> yeki az dostam ubuntu nasab karde bod
<sadadasdkj> khob
<masoud_> emroz omad goft ubuntu be dard nemikhore linux nasb mi konam :D
<sadadasdkj> :D
<masoud_> man bekham linux kar besham az koja be koja baid berm. marahlesh jie. dar jaryani?
<sadadasdkj> marhale chi?
<sadadasdkj> masoud_, marhale chi?
<masoud_> slam
<sadadasdkj> salam
<masoud_> sadsadsk migam az koja linux shoro konm
<masoud_> dar jaryan hasti?
<sadadasdkj> ubuntu
<sadadasdkj> eshtebah neveshtam
<sadadasdkj> masoud_, mitoni az in tozi ha shoro koni (mint,ubuntu,...)
<sadadasdkj> a
<Test_> hi
<sadadasdkj> salam
<masoud_> sadadsk j ubntu behtare
<masoud_> kojai dashm
<sadadasdkj> jun?
<sadadasdkj> masoud_, ?
<pm_> سلام
<pm_> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-09
<ravadmand> سلام.با نصب لینوکس من دچار یه مشکل شدم.
<ir4n0ny> salam
<Mohammad> hi
<Hosein> Salam
<Hosein> kasiy hasti??????????
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-10
<farbod> salam dostan zohr bekheir
<farbod> ie soal dashtam?
<farbod> kasi hast javab bede?
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-03
<frenda> Ha ha, full of robots!
<Moeinroid> H
<Moeinroid> Hi
<Moeinroid> سلام
<Moeinroid> کسی نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-04
<ali_> dostan salm
<mahdi> any body know how can I contact with managers of this site? I had try info@ubuntu.ir but no answer
<mrphs> is there no contact info on the website?
<mrphs> seems like their preferred way of contacting them is using the forum => forum.ubuntu.ir
<mahdi> yes, but I want a private way
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-05
<user___> سلام، من برای راه‌اندازی اوپن وی‌پی‌ان روی اوبونتو سرور نیاز به کمک دارم. با لینوکس آشنایی دارم، خیلی راه‌ها رو امتحان کردم، اما یه مشکلی هست که نتونستم درستش کنم. ممکنه کسی که تو این زمینه تجربه داره کمکم کنه؟ کمک گرفتن از دیگران دیگه آخر
<sajjad> سلام
<sajjad> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<Poorya> slm
<Poorya> ye seri soal dashtam kasi hast???
<Poorya> slm
<Anga> ACK
<puria> eXtremOus: ping
<eXtrem0us> puria: بوگو بینیم pong
<puria> eXtremOus می‌خوام سیانوژن رو گوشی نصب کنم. آفیشیال نداره. یه چند تا آن آفیشیال هست ولی مطمئن نیست.
<eXtrem0us> گوشیت چیه؟
<puria> eXtremOus می‌خوام ببینم اگه خودم پورت کنم بهتره یا همونا رو بگیرم
<puria> eXtremOus lg g2 mini
<puria> eXtremOus  و آپدیتش چه شکلی می‌شه؟ باید هر سری از نو بگیرم درست کنم؟
<eXtrem0us> من گوشی Galaxy S3 mini دم دستم بود، روش سایانوژن آن‌آفیشیال ریختم، خوب نبود.
<eXtrem0us> و بدتر اینکه وقتی سعی کردم رام آفیشیالش رو (که بکاپ گرفته بودم) ری‌استور کنم، خطای انکریپشن داد. دوباره برگشتم رو سایانوژن
<eXtrem0us> آن‌آفیشیال‌ها به نظرم بعیده خودشون آپدیت بدن... من خیلی آشنا نیستم تو این زمینه
<puria> eXtremOus آپدیتش مهمه واسم که آسون و در دسترس باشه.
<eXtrem0us> puria:
<eXtrem0us> من اینجا هم ندیدم G2 رو
<eXtrem0us> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Unofficial_Ports
<eXtrem0us> به نظرم خیلی بعیده که اولاً بتونی آپدیتی بدست بیاری و دوماً کار راحتی باشه
<eXtrem0us> باز از کسایی که حرفه‌این بپرس
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-06
<hossiensarbaz> hi
<hossiensarbaz> dostan
<hossiensarbaz> kasi hast?
<faridddd> سلام
<faridddd> من یه سوال خارج از محدوده داشتم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-09
<Karid> سلام، آیا می تونید بنده رو د خصوص نصب اوبونتو روی چوشی راهنمایی کنید
<nimait70> salam
<nimait70> dostan kasi hast ba config postgresql dar ubuntu ashna bashe?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-08
<mehrdad> سلام
<mehrdad> کسی هست؟
<sae13> این فاروقم ک بحمدلله هیشوخت نیست
<SLACKER> SALAM
<SLACKER> ????
<Sina_Maleki> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-09
<shangul> iraj, adam!
<shangul> iraj_
<SLACKER> Salam
<SLACKER> kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-10
 * shangul kicks askan from #ubuntu-ir(askan)
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-11
<royaflash>  سلام دوستان
<royaflash> آیا میشه محدودیت حجم تو کویری باشه . به طوری که از یک حجمی query بر نگردونه . تو آپاچی یا db
<shangul> نمیدونم
<shangul> iraj_, adam
<shangul> من ک آپاچی کار نیستم
<shangul> اما شما انگلیسی بلدی؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-12
<RezaBani75> سلام
<^[o_o]^> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-13
<^[o_o]^> سلام سینا
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-14
<^[o_o]^> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-07
<habeangur> again netsplits...
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-08
<habeangur> ashkan: shoma ashkan ghasemi hastid?
<Ehsaan> hello?
<whoami> salam
<whoami> کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-09
<amt_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-10
<mhm> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-11
<makal> heloo
<habeangur> heya
<makal> فارسی بلدی
<habeangur> bye bye
<habeangur> nixoeen: "Home page for #ubuntu-ir: http://www.ubuntu-ir.org"
<nixoeen> habeangur, Na, ubuntu.ir
<habeangur> habeangur: home page channel ro migam
<habeangur> nixoeen*
<nixoeen> habeangur, Hamin channel ro mage nemigi? ubuntu.ir hastesh
<habeangur> nixoeen: see /cs info #ubuntu-ir
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-06
<mr-yavari> salam
<MRX> سلام
<MRX> کسی انلاین هست ؟
<Guest79646> ل
<Guest79646> hellooo
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-09
<taha> سلام
<taha> الووو
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-10
<Eec> سلام  انجمن ها کار نمیکنه
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-05
<Mortie> سلام ، تا حالا کسی از طریق Wine بازی اجرا کرده دوستان؟
<jrmu> greetings Mortie , everyone
<jrmu> alas I can't understand farsi
<Mortie> hi, ok I wanted to know if any of you guyz experienced heavy computing or video games in ubuntu with Wine?
<jrmu> Ah, alas I don't but my friend has been trying
<Mortie> good to know :)  :)
<jrmu> i can recommend some networks if you want to chat with him about it
<jrmu> i just wanted to meet some persian people here =)
<Mortie> good, I can help you with Persians :)
<jrmu> any specific question about wine?
<jrmu> How is life in Iran for you?
<jrmu> I live in Taiwan but have a friend right now in Iran
<Mortie> it's not bad, a little bit getting expensive but generally it's getting better with culture
<jrmu> ah. Are you living in Iran currently?
<Mortie> I and many of my friends can host you if you come to Iran
<Mortie> yeap I'm living in Tehran
<jrmu> oh thanks for the offer =), unfortunately i probably cannot go
<jrmu> I am an american so it's near impossible
<Mortie> it's quite good, if the economic condition gets better I hope
<Mortie> Ahhhh yeap it's very hard and a little bit risky
<Mortie> what's ur job?
<jrmu> right now I am teaching English in Taiwan
<jrmu> in my free time I have been trying to start a tech business
<Mortie> I'm a computer programmer
<Mortie> really nice to hear that
<jrmu> mort	ah
<jrmu> Mortie: ah nice. Sorry I got disconnected
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-09
<hooman> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-10
<mohi> Hi there guys
<jrmu> hey mohi
<jrmu> greetings
